# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's *Ultimate Unit* game #4 (dakka edition).

And yes, you guessed right. This edition is all about shooting! :victory:

Will be handing out a little more +rep this time too!

Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below!

You can take a unit from either Troops, Elites, Fast Attack, or Heavy Support.

You have 200 points to spend on the unit.
NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart, and will never move.
- Units alternate shooting phases, with Unit 1 having the first turn.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart, and will never move.
- Units alternate shooting phases, with Unit 2 having the first turn._

*If a unit falls back from suffering 25% casualties and failing a morale test, then it will surrender and count as being destroyed.*

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base or D6 models with a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+4 models with a 25mm base, or D6+2 models with a 40mm base.
Template weapons will do nothing, as they can't reach 12".
Thats right, FLAMERS WILL BE USELESS.

There is a total of +100 rep up for grabs in prizes!!!!! 

The player that posts the most unique/useless/funny unit will get +6 rep.
If you finish in the top 8, you will get +10 rep.
If you finish in the top 4, you will get +12 rep.
If you finish in the top 2, you will get +14 rep.
If you are crowned the champion, you will get +16 rep.


Good luck everyone! :victory:


----------



## Cocakoala

Will you have another award for your favorite unit this time?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Cocakoala said:


> Will you have another award for your favorite unit this time?





KingOfCheese said:


> The player that posts the most unique/useless/funny unit will get +6 rep.


:grin::grin:


----------



## Cocakoala

:laugh: sorry, I can't read. PM sent.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just sent mine. Hope it makes it past first round!


----------



## Winterous

God damnit KoC, you didn't post a link to the 3rd one in the 2nd one's thread, so I didn't know about it >:|

Anyway, I'm in!


----------



## Dies Irae

PM sent! Anyone wants to use a couple of Lictors?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Just sent mine in. How does my entry rate in terms of originality KoC?


----------



## coke123

PM sent. and I'm totally psyched! Hope it works!


----------



## Dies Irae

Woops, just re-read the rules and saw that you can't use a HQ unit....that means that my "backup plan" is no longer a plan, please ignore it! I hope my submissions still remains valid...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dies Irae said:


> Woops, just re-read the rules and saw that you can't use a HQ unit....that means that my "backup plan" is no longer a plan, please ignore it! I hope my submissions still remains valid...


Your first entry is valid (not the HQ)..... and quite nasty.... :shok:



EDIT:

I have got 10 entries so far. Keep them coming in!

There will be no limit on the number of entries.
If there is an odd number of players, i will work out a way of removing a player similar to game #3, or else adding in "fill-in" units like game #2.


----------



## D-A-C

KOC I'm just curious, how long are you accepting entries?

By that I mean, when are you getting things started lol?

As I'm excited about seeing how my unit perfroms lol.


----------



## Khorothis

If my lads won't have twins running around then I'll be surprised.


----------



## Vaz

I'll either win big, or I'll get annihilated. THis will be quite fun, I think.


----------



## marxalvia

I will join.


----------



## Zodd

PM sent. Everybody better find some cover :wink:


----------



## Evil beaver2

PM sent, I finally managed to enter one of these before it started.

KoC, if my unit happens to be illegal please let me know so I can try again.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

PM sent


----------



## Dies Irae

KingOfCheese said:


> Your first entry is valid (not the HQ)..... and quite nasty.... :shok:


 Too bad it's not a Chaos Unit.... The only good fire units we have are Oblits (150/200 points, seems like a waste) and Vindicators and Defilers (Vehicles) 

Oh and just for fun I would have LOVED to be able to throw in a DP with Gift of Chaos :grin:


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent, hope my unit does well.
May their guns bring the Emperors justice to His foes.


----------



## Scathainn

Sent. :biggrin:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Bam! Pm sent! I wonder how my unit is going to work... :scratchhead:


----------



## Karnax

PM sent. Does the unigue unit have to just be one no one else is using, or does it have to be something not many people would think of.


----------



## Doelago

Sent... I believe I will be torn to pieces by any unit, and I believe that I have a realistic chance to get the crappiest unit award...


----------



## Shadowfane

Unit sent!
Am continuing with the "silly unit that may just surprise me and make it through the 1st round" theme


----------



## KingOfCheese

D-A-C said:


> KOC I'm just curious, how long are you accepting entries?
> 
> By that I mean, when are you getting things started lol?
> 
> As I'm excited about seeing how my unit perfroms lol.


I might give it about 2 days.
There will be no limits on the number of entrants.



Evil beaver2 said:


> PM sent, I finally managed to enter one of these before it started.
> 
> KoC, if my unit happens to be illegal please let me know so I can try again.


Your unit will be ok. 



Karnax said:


> PM sent. Does the unigue unit have to just be one no one else is using, or does it have to be something not many people would think of.


Basically something completely stupid, and would be EPIC ROFL if they won the first round. :laugh:





Here are the entries so far....

Professor Pumpkin
Ultra111
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Vaz
Stephen_Newman
Dies Irae
coke123
Winterous
D-A-C
Khorothis
marxalvia
Zodd
The Meddler
Karnax
Sasha Nein
Evil beaver2
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Scethainn
Dawnstar
The Thunder of KayVann
Shadowfane
Doelago (illegal unit, will need to change)
aboytervigon (pulled out maybe?)

If your name doesn't appear on the list, then let me know.


----------



## Cocakoala

So many people are going for this unique unit thing it may make it a walkover... Excelent :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Cocakoala said:


> So many people are going for this unique unit thing it may make it a walkover... Excelent :grin:


Well, 3 of the people in the list have units that are all deserving of the unique/funny/fail unit. Will be a tough choice choosing which one will get it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Please dear god tell me my unit is not amongst that. I actually thought it was going to do OK.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Please dear god tell me my unit is not amongst that. I actually thought it was going to do OK.


Your not going to be one of the unique/funny/fail units with the unit you submitted.


----------



## Sausage

unit sent not my favourite choice or even my first but if they dont make the finals ill be surprised (kinda hope they dont they annoy me) :wild:


----------



## Sausage

Sausage said:


> unit sent not my favourite choice or even my first but if they dont make the finals ill be surprised (kinda hope they dont they annoy me) :wild:



ohhh shot down oh well second choice


----------



## Winterous

Sausage said:


> unit sent not my favourite choice or even my first but if they dont make the finals ill be surprised (kinda hope they dont they annoy me) :wild:





Sausage said:


> ohhh shot down oh well second choice


WTF? Talking to yourself??


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> WTF? Talking to yourself??


The first unit he posted was... well... it was legal... but... useless. :laugh:

I reminded him that while the unit would have done REALLY well in shooting in the previous games, it was literally useless in this one, so he changed it. :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn

There's no "E" in my name.

._.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Scathainn said:


> There's no "E" in my name.
> 
> ._.


Geez, fussy much? :laugh:
Changed it. :wink:



Professor Pumpkin
Ultra111
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Vaz
Stephen_Newman
Dies Irae
coke123
Winterous
D-A-C
Khorothis
marxalvia
Zodd
The Meddler
Karnax
Sasha Nein
Evil beaver2
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Scathainn
Dawnstar
The Thunder of KayVann
Shadowfane
the Autarch
Oibade
aboytervigon
Sausage


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I was tempted to go with a massive mob of gretchin, but the unit size limit makes getting 200pts worth impossible.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I considered 200 points of kroot. But in the end I steered from it to be taken seriously


----------



## coke123

Stephen_Newman said:


> I considered 200 points of kroot. But in the end I steered from it to be taken seriously


I was tempted to go for something with no ranged weapons- like possessed CSM or something- just to win the fucktard unit award. I then decided to take things seriously, too.


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> I was tempted to go for something with no ranged weapons- like possessed CSM or something- just to win the fucktard unit award. I then decided to take things seriously, too.


Possessed vs Genestealers

Infinite turns?


----------



## SGMAlice

This looks like fun.
I'm In, PM Sent

SGMAlice


----------



## Drannith

put my group in for this one, the horrible armor save for them might be my down fall


----------



## coke123

KingOfCheese said:


> Possessed vs Genestealers
> 
> Infinite turns?


:laugh: They just stand 12" apart, like some awkward primary school dance where the boys and girls are too afraid to intermingle. Except the boys are horrific daemon spawn and the girls are flesh-eating aliens.


----------



## KingOfCheese

32 entries so far.
Keep them coming in! Lets aim for 48! Or even 64! 

Professor Pumpkin
Ultra111
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Vaz
Stephen_Newman
Dies Irae
coke123
Winterous
D-A-C
Khorothis
marxalvia
Zodd
The Meddler
Karnax
Sasha Nein
Evil beaver2
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Scathainn
Dawnstar
The Thunder of KayVann
Shadowfane
the Autarch
Oibade
aboytervigon
Sausage
Desecai
zas240
SGMAlice
cool_conoly
Jack Mac
Drannith

If your name isn't on the list, then let me know.


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> :laugh: They just stand 12" apart, like some awkward primary school dance where the boys and girls are too afraid to intermingle. *Except the boys are horrific daemon spawn and the girls are flesh-eating aliens.*


Actually, that sounds about right. :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, that sounds about right. :laugh:


HEEEEEYYYYY!!! I aint no flesh eating alien!!

.....Though i do really *REALLY* like cheese.....

:shok:

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111

PM sent a while ago, not entirely sure about my choice though...


----------



## KingOfCheese

SGMAlice said:


> HEEEEEYYYYY!!! I aint no flesh eating alien!!
> 
> .....Though i do really *REALLY* like cheese.....
> 
> :shok:
> 
> SGMAlice


Oh i know babe, you LOVE The Cheese. :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> Oh i know babe, you LOVE The Cheese. :wink:


1st: Please don't use the word 'Babe' in reference to me. It makes me cringe :shok:

2nd: Wrong Cheese  Brie or Stilton 

.......mmmmm Brie...... I like Red Heads..  +Rep to anyone who gets that 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

SGMAlice said:


> 1st: Please don't use the word 'Babe' in reference to me. It makes me cringe :shok:


Haha, you should know by now not to take me seriously. :laugh:



SGMAlice said:


> 2nd: Wrong Cheese  Brie or Stilton
> 
> .......mmmmm Brie...... I like Red Heads..  +Rep to anyone who gets that
> 
> SGMAlice


I love getting my weekly chunk of double brie, or blue brie. Love it.


----------



## Ultra111

> .......mmmmm Brie...... I like Red Heads.. +Rep to anyone who gets that


Is your girlfriend a redhead? Maybe her names brie? lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> Is your girlfriend a redhead? Maybe her names brie? lol


I think she means the porn star. :wink:


----------



## Ultra111

KingOfCheese said:


> I think she means the porn star. :wink:


Can't say i follow pornstars lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

:laugh:

Might start the game in about 18-20 hours time.
I'm keen to see the results... and keen to start game #5.
I have a good idea for the next game. 


So yeah, ill be accepting entries for the next 18 hours or so.


----------



## SGMAlice

Pornstar?! :shok: ACK!! Hell No!! Ewwwwwww!!!!

Methinks i did 'Derail' This thread a little  Sorry KOC 
Brie = Desperate Housewives Red Head. Google it or something. She is Nommy! XD
FYI: My Girlfiend is as Blonde as i am 

Enough of that now. Back to the Killing Stuff!! ------------->

SGMAlice


----------



## coke123

:shok: What the hell happened? I leave the thread for an hour and a half, come back and you're on about porn stars?


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> :shok: What the hell happened? I leave the thread for an hour and a half, come back and you're on about porn stars?


Just a minor bump in the road.
Smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## Winterous

SGMAlice said:


> FYI: My Girlfiend is as Blonde as i am


Are you both blonde because you rub cheese in your hair? o_õ


----------



## SGMAlice

Winterous said:


> Are you both blonde because you rub cheese in your hair? o_õ


That would be weird.... You just won the ' HUH! WTF! ' Prize...



KingOfCheese said:


> Just a minor bump in the road.
> Smooth sailing from now on.


Indeed. Looking forward to seeing how my unit of choice fares in this endeavour.
Should be interesting 

SGMAlice


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Post removed due to offensive reasons.


----------



## Ultra111

Stephen_Newman said:


> Had no idea SGMalice was a ****...


Disapointed are you?


----------



## SGMAlice

Stephen_Newman said:


> Had no idea SGMalice was a ****...


Poor choice of word....

Use the correct descriptive or don't say anything.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not disappointed per se but I am getting some seriously wrong images in my tiny perverted brain....


----------



## Winterous

But yeah, don't out and say ****, it has offensive undertones (and is, kinda, an offensive term (like ***)).
Even if it is an accurate description of her (which I don't assume it is, as it refers to a very specific sort of person), it's fucking rude.
Lesbian, or homosexual, is the term to use.


----------



## SGMAlice

Thank you Winterous.
I restrained myself as i was getting somewhat angry, and couldnt find the words without being offensive or vulgar.

SGMAlice


----------



## Dies Irae

A great trouble in the direction of this thread, I sense...first pornstars, now lesbians...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

This is not the thread you are looking for... *dramatically sweeps hand left to right*


----------



## Karnax

KingOfCheese said:


> 32 entries so far.
> Keep them coming in! Lets aim for 48! Or even 64!


Man your arm will hurt after that.
Does phase out still count?
Also, the train made me :rofl:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Perhaps we can steer away from discussing forum members sexual preferences?
What SGMAlice does in the bedroom is her own business, and nobody elses (except for her girlfriends).

Show a little respect people. 



Anyway, back on topic! :biggrin:

33 so far, and im working on getting a couple of other people to join.
Try and aim for 40.

Professor Pumpkin
Ultra111
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Vaz
Stephen_Newman
Dies Irae
coke123
Winterous
D-A-C
Khorothis
marxalvia
Zodd
The Meddler
Karnax
Sasha Nein
Evil beaver2
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Scathainn
Dawnstar
The Thunder of KayVann
Shadowfane
the Autarch
Oibade
aboytervigon
Sausage
Desecai
zas240
SGMAlice
cool_conoly
Jack Mac
Drannith
Kinglopey


----------



## Cowlicker16

PM sent and ready to watch the heads roll


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ill keep taking entries for another 24 hours.


----------



## Yousei

PM sent - I have no expectations for this lot whatsoever, but felt it deserved honorable mention.


----------



## Oldenhaller

I'm in - PM to be sent asap, and I believe my sillyness may have just gone to new heights if it's allowed....


----------



## Oldenhaller

just had a thought re weapons. If you've two unit's 12" apart how will you be working out how many shots are worked out for rapid fire and the like. 40 guard for instance while in a line are not going to be able to all draw a 12" line to 2 obliterators for instance?

Regards

~O


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I think it's just assumed that all models are 12" apart, even if that's not physically possible.


----------



## Jernmajoren

PM sent  
Hope to make it past 1st round this time


----------



## Doelago

Seeing as I was not allowed to use my... Wont tell yah bastards... I have posted the new unit...

Damn you KoC!!!! [Rage]


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

just curious can we attach ICs to the unit, or is it strictly single FoC unit? 

I have a feeling we're gonna see a lot of Plague Marines.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I hope so too. So my guys can rape them.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Doelago said:


> Seeing as I was not allowed to use my... Wont tell yah bastards... I have posted the new unit...


yup, know that feeling. I thought I had a shoe in winner ; )

~O


----------



## D-A-C

Another 24hrs to wait!!!!! 

Boo!!! Hiss!!!! Boo!!! King of Cheese.

Nah, I'm just joking I'm just dying to see everyones entries and to see some results.

I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Doelago

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> just curious can we attach ICs to the unit, or is it strictly single FoC unit?


No Independent Characters... That fucked up my last unit... An Inquisitor is an Elite choice for fucks sake...


----------



## D-A-C

It's pretty obvious IC shouldn't be allowed.

Your supposed to purchase 1 unit, not a combination of two.

1. Unit.

2. Independent Character

That's two units in my book and therefore unfair.

Unless of course King of Cheese says it's fair, in which case, ..... screw you all lol!!


----------



## The Meddler

What happens if you use a blast weapon on a unit with 2 models in it and get 3 or more hits? I'm assuming you would count it as 2 hits.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

You chose crisis suits for your team. Didn't you?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Stephen_Newman said:


> You chose crisis suits for your team. Didn't you?


I'm not sure you can even spend 200pts on 2 crisis suits.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Im excited to get this rolling, though I am expecting a massive GTFO kick in the nuts for my unit.


----------



## D-A-C

Just so we are clear, because I might need to change my unit otherwise.

It is infantry only? So by that I mean no dreadnoughts or things like that were you would need special equipment to to damage to the unit.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

A dreadnought is a vehicle for these purposes I think. seeing as how units optimised for shooting, like those now notorious ork boyz, wouldnt even be able to scratch it.

As a side note, Im now placing bets on who else will be unimaginative and spams orks with shootas again.


----------



## SGMAlice

Ha!! No dreads. I tried that 

SGMAlice


----------



## D-A-C

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> A dreadnought is a vehicle for these purposes I think. seeing as how units optimised for shooting, like those now notorious ork boyz, wouldnt even be able to scratch it.
> 
> As a side note, Im now placing bets on who else will be unimaginative and spams orks with shootas again.


(Shifty eyes) No, no, of course not. Boyz would be ...... very unimaginative.

"Victory is Mine!!!" ..... ahem ..... nevermind that last part.

:biggrin:

EDIT

Would it not be hilarious if everyone had chosen Orks and that's why King of Cheese is holding out. He's thinking, "god damn it 30+ squads of Ork Boyz. What the heck have I gotten myself into?" . 

Also I wonder who would win the unique unit award if that was the case?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> No Independent Characters... That fucked up my last unit... An Inquisitor is an Elite choice for fucks sake...


He is still an Independent Character though. Rules are fairly clear. 



The Meddler said:


> What happens if you use a blast weapon on a unit with 2 models in it and get 3 or more hits? I'm assuming you would count it as 2 hits.


You can't hit more models than what exist, obviously. :laugh:



D-A-C said:


> Just so we are clear, because I might need to change my unit otherwise.
> 
> It is infantry only? So by that I mean no dreadnoughts or things like that were you would need special equipment to to damage to the unit.


Nothing with an AV. So that means no Dreads.



D-A-C said:


> Would it not be hilarious if everyone had chosen Orks and that's why King of Cheese is holding out. He's thinking, "god damn it 30+ squads of Ork Boyz. What the heck have I gotten myself into?" .
> 
> Also I wonder who would win the unique unit award if that was the case?


Actually, there is 1 unit thats being spammed a lot, and the funny thing is that the people that are taking it probably think that they are the only one. :laugh:


----------



## D-A-C

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, there is 1 unit thats being spammed a lot, and the funny thing is that the people that are taking it probably think that they are the only one. :laugh:


Oh ... you have been very sneaky with a comment like that. I bet there are now alot of people (including myself) thinking, "I wonder does he mean my unit?"

Lol

Anyway, what's the tally upto at the moment and when are you starting ... like 12 hours or so?


----------



## Cocakoala

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, there is 1 unit thats being spammed a lot, and the funny thing is that the people that are taking it probably think that they are the only one. :laugh:


Ha I bet its the one I picked. I would be surprised if there wasn't another of my unit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

If your not in the list, let me know. 

Professor Pumpkin
Ultra111
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Vaz
Stephen_Newman
Dies Irae
coke123
Winterous
D-A-C
Khorothis
marxalvia
Zodd
The Meddler
Karnax
Sasha Nein
Evil beaver2
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Scathainn
Dawnstar
The Thunder of KayVann
Shadowfane
the Autarch
Oibade
aboytervigon
Sausage
Desecai
zas240
SGMAlice
cool_conoly
Jack Mac
Drannith
Kinglopey
Cowlicker16
Yousei
Aramoro
Oldenhaller
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Jernmajoren
Doelago
mynameisgrax
theoldnagg
Wusword77
Dragearen


----------



## Drannith

shoota boys would be hilarious to see in this, but when I think Dakka I think (insert unit name). I bet there will be a lot of DE warriors with shard cannons in the very near future.


----------



## Vaz

Shardcannons aren't very efficient in a vacuum of dedicated shooter versus dedicated shooter.

*That's gone and torn it. Watches his own unit get ripped to shreds in the first turn.


----------



## Dies Irae

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, there is 1 unit thats being spammed a lot, and the funny thing is that the people that are taking it probably think that they are the only one. :laugh:


If it's mine, don't worry, I'm sure I'm not the only one who thought about it....am I? If there is 10+ units like mine, thing will get very ugly!


----------



## Doelago

And my unit is like... 5 guys?  Wow... Now the Emperors protection is needed...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Haha mines only 4 models.


----------



## Doelago

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Haha mines only 4 models.


Hmm... What could that possibly be? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dies Irae

Looks like I may have a unit very similar to yours Doelago...6 men strong, also a part of the Imperium's forces...

ChaosRedCorsairLord : Tyranid Warriors again? 

(Off Topic: If you still play Halo: Reach, add Perturabo441 to your friends list, I just made a new Gamertag to have 1 free Xbox LIVE month, and I'll spend it on Reach ^^ )


----------



## Evil beaver2

Prepare to be outnumbered 10 to 1... and win


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> If your not in the list, let me know.
> 
> Professor Pumpkin
> Ultra111
> Cocakoala
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> Vaz
> Stephen_Newman
> Dies Irae
> coke123
> Winterous
> D-A-C
> Khorothis
> marxalvia
> Zodd
> The Meddler
> Karnax
> Sasha Nein
> Evil beaver2
> Lord Sven Kittyclaw
> Scathainn
> Dawnstar
> The Thunder of KayVann
> Shadowfane
> the Autarch
> Oibade
> aboytervigon
> Sausage
> Desecai
> zas240
> SGMAlice
> cool_conoly
> Jack Mac
> Drannith
> Kinglopey
> Cowlicker16
> Yousei
> Aramoro
> Oldenhaller
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Jernmajoren
> Doelago
> mynameisgrax
> theoldnagg
> Wusword77
> Dragearen


No alphabetical order? What kind of games master are you? 

Since we are listing unit numbers: Mines got Eight.

SGMAlice


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Dies Irae said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord : Tyranid Warriors again?


I was actually going to, but I had much more fun thinking up my other unit. I was also considering a carnifex with deathspitters and regen.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I have 8 in mine. Dakkaring dakka with dakka.


----------



## Doelago

Dies Irae said:


> Looks like I may have a unit very similar to yours Doelago...6 men strong, also a part of the Imperium's forces...


And how did you know that mine are Imperial? :laugh: Just dont tell me that you picked the same codex and the same unit...


----------



## SGMAlice

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> I have 8 in mine. Dakkaring dakka with dakka.


You have the same as me maybe? Sounds like it from that post anyway.

SGMAlice


----------



## Evil beaver2

Sounds like Im safe from having repeats of my very special unit, which I will not tell their number since it would give them away. It should be enough to say that I will not be outnumbered though. Youll never kill them all.

Actually Im not planning on getting past the first round, and i think i might have given away my unit. Oh well.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

SGMAlice said:


> You have the same as me maybe? Sounds like it from that post anyway.
> 
> SGMAlice


If we do, and we are matched up on round one, It will be... interesting shall we say? :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

My unit has four as well.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Lots of even numbers going around...


----------



## Hurricane

Evil beaver2 said:


> Sounds like Im safe from having repeats of my very special unit, which I will not tell their number since it would give them away. It should be enough to say that I will not be outnumbered though. Youll never kill them all.
> 
> Actually Im not planning on getting past the first round, and i think i might have given away my unit. Oh well.


I think my unit may just be able to put out enough shots to take you down k:


----------



## Dies Irae

Lots of small numbers from what I can see....good,good :spiteful:


----------



## Wusword77

8 units in my squad. Could get very nasty in here.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Dies Irae said:


> Lots of small numbers from what I can see....good,good :spiteful:


If thats what youre hoping for you beter hope youre not agianst me.

Then again, if youre unit happens to have a decent armor save you should be alright.


----------



## Dies Irae

Or maybe I'm just saying that so the people who want to submit a unit submit a squad of 30 Orks with Shootas, so I can crush them with my Dakkafex....who knows...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Since we are in the spirit of numbering our squads. Mine are imperials but number 6. I could have taken 8 but if anyone looks at SM tactica articles I like to take this unit with as many _____________ up their asses as possible!


----------



## Evil beaver2

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since we are in the spirit of numbering our squads. Mine are imperials but number 6. I could have taken 8 but if anyone looks at SM tactica articles I like to take this unit with as many _____________ up their asses as possible!


Im guessing youve got a devestator squad considering the fact that you are reading a SM heavy support tactica right now and they are the only SM infantry in heavy support (thanks to the forum user pages for allowing me to stalk your actions so easily).

Sorry if Im being creepy, whats the point of posting all these numbers if we're not going to have a few guesses.

I am watching you


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sorry dude. You're wrong. I was hoping someone would use that feature. Will +rep the first person (KoC excluded since he already knows) who guesses right!


----------



## Evil beaver2

Sternguard with combi plasmas and whatever else they want then, I bet quite a few SM players are using something along those lines.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Man gets it right! +rep when I can be bothered.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Thanks, only took 2 tries, I would have given up after that too. And ill offer the same challenge to anyone else who wants to try:

My unit includes 50 models. Rep if you can guess it.
Hint: Theres only one unit it could possably be, nows your chance to get easy rep.


----------



## Desecai

Conscripts


----------



## Evil beaver2

We have another right answer. My conscripts shall bring death by 100 lasrounds. Literally.


----------



## Winterous

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I was actually going to, but I had much more fun thinking up my other unit. I was also considering a carnifex with deathspitters and regen.


...Uh, dude?
You do realise that Deathspitters on Carnifexes/Hive Tyrants are utterly worthless, right?
Half the shots of the Devourers they can take, one less Strength, and the only upside is that is has an AP value.
And all for the exact same points cost.


----------



## Desecai

My unit consists of 10 models...


----------



## Scathainn

13 units.

Putting the "DAKKA" in "DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA!!!"


----------



## Hurricane

Scathainn said:


> 13 units.
> 
> Putting the "DAKKA" in "DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA!!!"


13 Lootas :grin:


----------



## Scathainn

Sasha Nein said:


> 13 Lootas :grin:


Bingo, although that was pitifully easy to guess :blush:


----------



## Dawnstar

My unit loves Lootas 

Loves to KILL Lootas that is :grin:


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> My unit loves Lootas
> 
> Loves to KILL Lootas that is :grin:


My unit loves to be shot with Plasma guns.


----------



## Cowlicker16

This would be the part where I come in and talk big but pretty sure my unit is going down in first round.


----------



## KingOfCheese

So..... who wants to see what everybody took??? 



I need 2 more entries!
Have 46 at the moment, and need 48.


----------



## Starbuck

bet noone guesses my 9 man imperial squad


----------



## KingOfCheese

1 more entry to go!

Who is going to be the lucky last?


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> 1 more entry to go!
> 
> Who is going to be the lucky last?


Oooh me me, pick me!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Oooh me me, pick me!


Your already in it. :laugh:

Somebody PM someone and tell them to enter a unit lol.
I only need 1 more entry, then i can post up everyones units in this thread and start rolling some dice.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I bet that 9 man imperial guard squad is either stormtroopers or ratlings!

WOW! Just noticed that there are over a dozen pages and the first round has not yet even begun. I see a lot of bloody mess coming up!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> I bet that 9 man imperial guard squad is either stormtroopers or ratlings!


Its actually marine. :laugh:


Can somebody tell somebody to put an entry in?
Even if its just a tactical squad. :laugh:

Come on guys, 1 entry!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then 9 scouts with possibly telion.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Then 9 scouts with possibly telion.


Surprisingly, nobody actually took scouts at all....


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Probably due to lack of cover. Otherwise this competition would have been full of pathfinders!


----------



## Starbuck

Maybe just roll 7d6 add them up and give that entrant a bye(randomly generated so it's still fair)


----------



## KingOfCheese

Starbuck said:


> Maybe just roll 7d6 add them up and give that entrant a bye(randomly generated so it's still fair)


That is a very poor method of random number generation.
What about players 1-6?
Not to mention the distribution curve is heavily favoured to entrants half way down the list. :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Surely a fill in unit perhaps? We are chafing at the bit here to get going!


----------



## Dies Irae

Why don't YOU enter KoC?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dies Irae said:


> Why don't YOU enter KoC?


Because i would have an unfair advantage. :laugh:



Ok, stuff it, im doing a fill-in unit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Here are all of the entrants.

I tried to put them in order of race and related units, so people can see the similarities between units.

Everybody will be randomly shuffled in the list (KoC loves random number generators) before being paired up to see who plays who, so the order of people on the list has zero relation to who will be playing against who.




Stephen_Newman
6 Sternguard
- 6x Combi-Plasma

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

The Thunder of KayVann
8 Sternguard

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

zas240
5 Devastators
- 4 Plasma Cannons
- Storm Bolter

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

The Meddler
8 Blood Angels Devastators
- Lascannon
- Plasma Cannon
- 2 Heavy Bolters

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

Professor Pumpkin
6 Death Company
- 5 Plasma Pistols

Starbuck
9 Death Company
- Plasma Pistol

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

Doelago
5 Grey Knights
- Justicar
- 2 Psycannons

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

Jack Mac
5 Dark Reapers
- Exarch w EML

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

Zodd
30 Gretchin + 3 Runtherd

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

Vaz
13 Lootas

Scathainn
13 Lootas

Drannith
13 Lootas

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

Winterous
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Tzeentch
- Changeling

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Oldenhaller
10 Pink Horrors
- The Changling
- Bolt of Tzeentch

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

marxalvia
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Sasha Nein
20 Termagants
- Devourers

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Yousei
9 Ripper Swarms
- Spinefists

Sausage
Carnifex
- Stranglethorn Cannon
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

Cowlicker16
Trygon

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

coke123
3 XV8 Battlesuits
- 3x Burst Cannon
- 3x Plasma Rifle
- 3x Multi-Tracker
- Team Leader w Shield Drone + Controller

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

Karnax
7 Immortals

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Missile Launchers

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

cool_conoly
10 Veterans
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Grenadiers
- Plasma Pistol
- Heavy Bolter
- Shotguns

Daniel Harper
10 Ratlings

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

Fill-in Unit
10 Genestealers





A few repetitions in there, and quite a few nasty units. 


The epic funny/fail/different unit award is a tie between Yousei and Zodd, so i will give you both +5 rep. 


I am going to be making a few changes to the rounds too.

Round 1
Elimination - 48 become 24 players

Round 2
Elimination - 24 become 12 players

Round 3
Elimination - 12 become 6 players

Round 4
Elimination - 6 become 3 players

Round 5
Grand final - Triangulation of Dakka
3 players will be positioned in a triangle.
Game 1
Players will shoot to their left.
Game 2
Players will shoot to their right.
Last man standing basically.





The 2 players mentioned above who won the funny unit award get +5 rep each.
Players who make the top 12 will get +8 rep each.
Players who make the top 6 will get +12 rep each.
The 2 players eliminated in the Triangulation of Dakka will get +15 rep each.
Winner will get +18 rep.

Total of +142 rep up for grabs in prizes!!!!


----------



## Oldenhaller

that is made of a lot of WOO, a fair amount of YAY and a metric shit tonne of HOOPLA!!!


----------



## Oldenhaller

although I notice you've not allowed me to use my orbital bombardment...poor form old chap ; )


----------



## Lord Rahl

Is it to late for me to enter lol?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oldenhaller said:


> although I notice you've not allowed me to use my orbital bombardment...poor form old chap ; )


How are you supposed to kill that which can not die? :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord Rahl said:


> Is it to late for me to enter lol?


What do you want to run?
Make it quick, and ill add you in place of the fill-in unit.

And preferably not something that is geared to beat the other units specifically.
I am taking into account the fact that you have an advantage knowing what the others are running, so don't make it anything too ridiculous or the others might get annoyed. :laugh:


----------



## Oldenhaller

KingOfCheese said:


> How are you supposed to kill that which can not die? :laugh:


and I thought that you were all about the cheese  

should be fun - looking forward to seeing people not shooting me!

~O


----------



## D-A-C

Damn it!!!!

I'm a Chaos player and considering a lack of fellow Chaos Daemons players on this site, I thought I would be so original with my Pink Horrors.

I wonder how many of those entrants are Daemon players as well? How many knew of Pink Horrors by reputation? And ...... how many people would have searched up 'best 40k shooting units'?

If anyone did that, I'm now pointing the shaming finger of shame!!!

:nono: For Shame!!!!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oldenhaller said:


> and I thought that you were all about the cheese
> 
> should be fun - looking forward to seeing people not shooting me!
> 
> ~O


All 6 Pink Horrors playing against each other Round 1? :laugh:


----------



## Aramoro

I didn't think anyone else would take Horrors, far less 5 other people.


----------



## Oldenhaller

hah!

that'd be a lot of warp spawned ichor all over the place!

quite suprised by the lack of wraithlords and fexes...it's why I took the bolt of tzeentch!

@DAC - never played them or against them...just read the starts and went ooooh!

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just doing the matchups now.

Would you believe it.... the second game....

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Oldenhaller
10 Pink Horrors
- The Changling
- Bolt of Tzeentch



:laugh:
I swear to god it wasn't deliberate lol, i used the random number generator on random.org and have screenshot for evidence haha.


----------



## D-A-C

Oldenhaller said:


> hah!
> 
> that'd be a lot of warp spawned ichor all over the place!
> 
> quite suprised by the lack of wraithlords and fexes...it's why I took the bolt of tzeentch!
> 
> @DAC - never played them or against them...just read the starts and went ooooh!
> 
> ~O


:nono: For Shame!!!! :threaten:

Nah ... I'm only kidding, because you admitted it, your cool with me.



KingOfCheese said:


> Just doing the matchups now.
> 
> Would you believe it.... the second game....
> 
> D-A-C
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> vs
> 
> Oldenhaller
> 10 Pink Horrors
> - The Changling
> - Bolt of Tzeentch
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> I swear to god it wasn't deliberate lol, i used the random number generator on random.org and have screenshot for evidence haha.


You've got to be kidding me!!! LOL

Well let's look on the bright side, a unit of Pink Horrors will get to the second round.

Glory for the Lord of Change!!!

LOL


----------



## Oldenhaller

millions wouldn't believe you mate...it's a good thing we're more trusting here 

~O


----------



## Lord Rahl

KoC did you get my pm?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord Rahl said:


> KoC did you get my pm?


Yeah, your in.:wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

*Round 1 Pairings*

-----

Scathainn
13 Lootas

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

-----

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Oldenhaller
10 Pink Horrors
- The Changling
- Bolt of Tzeentch

-----

Winterous
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Tzeentch
- Changeling

vs

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

-----

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

vs

marxalvia
20 Termagants
- Devourers

-----

Daniel Harper
10 Ratlings

vs

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

-----

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

vs

Vaz
13 Lootas

-----

Karnax
7 Immortals

vs

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

-----

cool_conoly
10 Veterans
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Grenadiers
- Plasma Pistol
- Heavy Bolter
- Shotguns

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

-----

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

vs

The Meddler
8 Blood Angels Devastators
- Lascannon
- Plasma Cannon
- 2 Heavy Bolters

-----

Lord Rahl
5 Chosen
- 4 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Yousei
9 Ripper Swarms
- Spinefists

-----

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

vs

Stephen_Newman
6 Sternguard
- 6x Combi-Plasma

-----

Starbuck
9 Death Company
- Plasma Pistol

vs

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

The Thunder of KayVann
8 Sternguard

-----

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Missile Launchers

-----

Professor Pumpkin
6 Death Company
- 5 Plasma Pistols

vs

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

-----

Cowlicker16
Trygon

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Stranglethorn Cannon
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

coke123
3 XV8 Battlesuits
- 3x Burst Cannon
- 3x Plasma Rifle
- 3x Multi-Tracker
- Team Leader w Shield Drone + Controller

-----

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Jack Mac
5 Dark Reapers
- Exarch w EML

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Doelago
5 Grey Knights
- Justicar
- 2 Psycannons

-----

Drannith
13 Lootas

vs

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

-----

zas240
5 Devastators
- 4 Plasma Cannons
- Storm Bolter

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

-----

Sasha Nein
20 Termagants
- Devourers

vs

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

-----

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

vs

Zodd
30 Gretchin + 3 Runtherd

-----

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

-----


Hopefully i got all that correct. :laugh:



I am going to have to apologize in advance for the delay in the results for Round 1.
I have to roll dice for 24 match-ups, each consisting of at least 2 games each (likely more as i am expecting a few draws), and each game consisting of multiple turns.
In other words, a SHITLOAD of dice rolling! :shok:

And thats not to mention writing up a battle report for each individual round of shooting! :shok::shok::shok:

Hope people appreciate it. :laugh:
I am looking forward to seeing all of the results just as much as all of you are.


----------



## Lord Rahl

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, your in.:wink:


Kool, thanx :grin:


----------



## Winterous

I chose Pink Horrors because they are genuinely one of the most powerful shooting units in the game, AND they have a 4+ Invulnerable save.
I'm actually surprised that ANYONE took Sternguard, let alone 4.
Anything with a decent Invul just shits all over their AP bullshit, they're also few in number and not actually that tough.

I'm also surprised, and slightly offended, at how many terrible choices there are; 4 Wolf Guard Terminators with Combi-Plasma, and 3 Storm Shields? Jesus fucking Christ, why would you even consider that??
Things that actually pose the most threat to me: 50 Conscripts, 30 Boys, Wraithlord, DevourerGants when they get the first turn.
Oh, and other Horrors, of course.

The guys with a nice variety of Heavy weapons in their Devastator squads are doing it right, and may do quite well since they have some good anti-horde, and quite substantial anti-Wraithlord firepower.
I'm surprised no one took Havoks though, they can load up a fair few nice guns, and don't cost an awful lot.

*edit*
God speed, brave Cheese.


----------



## Desecai

Death to the hobbitses!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Oh dear. 3 Zoanthropes. Man there is not going to be much left on either side when thats over.


----------



## Aramoro

> Aramoro
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> vs
> 
> Doelago
> 5 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> - 2 Psycannons


Bugger....


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> Bugger....


Pretty much sums it up for you in 1 word.


----------



## Vaz

Yeah, Termagants versus Lootas, that should be fun. Oh, and Scaithann, snap!


----------



## Yousei

oooh - thats few enough opponents for the rippers to maybe stand a chance. Should be fun either way


----------



## Ultra111

Not looking forward to those horrors ignoring my 2 high AP blasts...


----------



## Winterous

I just had deja-vu for the second time tonight.

And, more to the point (and what it was about), why the hell would you take Lootas?
THEY HAVE A 6+ SAVE!
And their guns aren't even AP3, so their rather minimal anti-infantry firepower is worthless against Marines.
Their 'thing' is that they're 48" range, solid anti-transport guns; you're throwing out the benefit of their range AND their Strength, just by using them in this competition; leaving you with AP4 guns that'll get 0.6 hits per model :|

*edit*
GL Ultra, it'll be interesting :3


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> I just had deja-vu for the second time tonight.
> 
> And, more to the point (and what it was about), why the hell would you take Lootas?
> THEY HAVE A 6+ SAVE!
> And their guns aren't even AP3, so their rather minimal anti-infantry firepower is worthless against Marines.
> Their 'thing' is that they're 48" range, solid anti-transport guns; you're throwing out the benefit of their range AND their Strength, just by using them in this competition; leaving you with AP4 guns that'll get 0.6 hits per model :|


I think its more about the fun of the tournament rather than going for the most effective.

While something like the Horrors or the Long Fangs will have a good chance of winning, the awesomeness of seeing a unit like Gretchin actually win a game (or even come close to winning) is way cooler. :grin:


But yes, in a competitive situation with the rules for this game, you are correct.


----------



## Ultra111

> GL Ultra, it'll be interesting :3


Sure will, GL to you too mate k:


----------



## Dies Irae

> -----
> 
> Karnax
> 7 Immortals
> 
> vs
> 
> Dies Irae
> 6 Long Fangs
> - 5 Plasma Cannons
> - Meltagun
> 
> -----


That should be fairly easy...
Good luck to everyone!

PS: Can anyone tell me what's the thing with the Horrors? I never played against them.

EDIT: I remember the Changeling has a pretty awesome psychic power given the circumstances... I don't want to face those Horrors anymore, my AP2 guns will just make them laugh, if I ever manage to fire them!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Haha looks like mine was one of the few original units. Utter shit, but original. Yay!


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm up there with originality too but Pink Horrors :shok: maybe assault 3 x8 will make a difference...
I aint holding my breath.

Good luck to us both AAAAARGH.

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorothis

Oh boy, I got the infantry block again... ; _ ;


----------



## Zodd

KingOfCheese said:


> Oibade
> 18 Guardians
> - Warlock w Conceal
> - Scatter Laser
> 
> vs
> 
> Zodd
> 30 Gretchin + 3 Runtherd


See, Pointy Ears, we 're gonna 'ave a good scrap, " baam-baam".. and every bullet goes skyhigh.


I think i speak for everybody; We do appreciate all your hard work KoC.


----------



## SGMAlice

Zodd said:


> I think i speak for everybody; We do appreciate all your hard work KoC.




Aye. Seconded.

SGMAlice


----------



## Aramoro

If Yousei eats his own face off in at the end of the turn is that a win or a Loss? He wiped out a side....


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> If Yousei eats his own face off in at the end of the turn is that a win or a Loss? He wiped out a side....


Test is made at the start of the turn.

If he wipes out the opponent, then the game will end, which means he wont have to make any further tests.

If he eats himself before he can wipe out the opponent, then he epicfails. :laugh:


----------



## Yousei

Gotta love these little pointless units - Almost no reason to ever take them, therefore, ideal for this


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Aramoro
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> vs
> 
> Doelago
> 5 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> - 2 Psycannons


HOLY FUCK! DAEMONS! Am I fucked, or will my Psycanons wipe them out? They have a chance to kill 6 Horrors a turn, right?


----------



## Aramoro

Unless you blow your leadership Check, then you just stand there looking at the sky.


----------



## Ultra111

I would hope that the daemon specialists would be able to handle them


----------



## coke123

KingOfCheese said:


> Sausage
> Carnifex
> - Stranglethorn Cannon
> - TL Devourers w Brainleech
> 
> vs
> 
> coke123
> 3 XV8 Battlesuits
> - 3x Burst Cannon
> - 3x Plasma Rifle
> - 3x Multi-Tracker
> - Team Leader w Shield Drone + Controller


What toughness is a carnifex? will my plasma rifles rape it?



Doelago said:


> HOLY FUCK! DAEMONS! Am I fucked, or will my Psycanons wipe them out? They have a chance to kill 6 Horrors a turn, right?


Well, psycannons ignore their invulnerable save, so they're not getting a save. You should do a fair amount of damage when you shoot first. I'd certainly hope daemonhunters would at least scare a daemon unit...


----------



## Doelago

coke123 said:


> Well, psycannons ignore their invulnerable save, so they're not getting a save. You should do a fair amount of damage when you shoot first. I'd certainly hope daemonhunters would at least scare a daemon unit...


----------



## Oldenhaller

a fex is T6 so nothing to worry about there - it's why I didn't bother taking one

and at a rough estimate the knights should kill 3 a turn with thier psycannons...it'll be close

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

So what unit do people think will win the tournament?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Horrors, There is just so many of them! or that infantry blob.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> So what unit do people think will win the tournament?


A unit that does not belong to me... :laugh:


----------



## coke123

Awesomesauce. 

Knights should kill three just off the psycannons. Actually, more likely four. then factor in six storm bolter shots=4 hits= 2-3 wounds? don't know what toughness horrors are.

So we can expect a single kill from the storm bolters. If my mathhammer is correct they should get more like 4-5 kills. and then the horrors rape them. Aren't they ap3 or something?


----------



## SGMAlice

The Infantry Blob most likely. If the previous rounds are anything to go by.

SGMAlice


----------



## Desecai

They're only AP4 but they're three shots each.


----------



## Aramoro

Fex's are only Toughness 6 so nothing to trouble you greatly.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Funny thing is, aboytervigon originally had 4 Infantry Squads.
He then said he was going to pull out because he was afraid of coming up against another Wraithlord, so i suggested he run 3 with 3 HWT's.

So, i guess if they Infantry do well then in a way i am kind of to blame. :laugh:


----------



## Oldenhaller

infantry at ld 8 vs the welte of fire? the other great thing about the daemons is they're fearless and so have no chance of running out on this one which other units do. I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and say the horrors.

~O


----------



## SGMAlice

Rigging the tournament are we 
Empeachment!! A vote of no confidence!! Heh 

SGMAlice


----------



## coke123

My prediction would be the infantry blob, provided they don't run into the wraithlord.

1) conscripts
2) Wraithlord, since even all the plasma around only wounds on 5+, and is in fairly elite units.

Hang on, I don't remember seeing any plaguemarines around? I thought there'd surely be one unit in a dakka competition...

EDIT: didn't see the infantry combined squads.

1) infantry
2) conscripts
3) wraithlord


----------



## Aramoro

coke123 said:


> Awesomesauce.
> 
> Knights should kill three just off the psycannons. Actually, more likely four. then factor in six storm bolter shots=4 hits= 2-3 wounds? don't know what toughness horrors are.
> 
> So we can expect a single kill from the storm bolters. If my mathhammer is correct they should get more like 4-5 kills. and then the horrors rape them. Aren't they ap3 or something?


Horror are not very good, which is why I didn't think anyone would take them, they're BS3, T3.. lots of shot. A Squad of 11 should kill 2 Marines a turn. Against Guard Equivs however they are rape-o-matics.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The Infantry wont do that well.

Kill 25%, fail leadership, whole squad falls back and is eliminated.

Remember that as soon as a unit fails its leadership and falls back, its an auto-lose!
This includes marines! Your ATSKNF is useless! 

Fearless units really have a BIG advantage here. All the benefits of fearless, with none of the drawbacks.


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> Hang on, I don't remember seeing any plaguemarines around? I thought there'd surely be one unit in a dakka competition...


I thought there would have been lots too... but apparently not.

In fact, i think there was only 2 CSM units in total (a unit of Chosen and a unit of Termies).


----------



## coke123

Aramoro said:


> Horror are not very good, which is why I didn't think anyone would take them, they're BS3, T3.. lots of shot. A Squad of 11 should kill 2 Marines a turn. Against Guard Equivs however they are rape-o-matics.


Ah, my regular daemon opponent spams khorne units, so I have no idea about anything else.

So all those sternguard must be concerning them!


----------



## Oldenhaller

KingOfCheese said:


> The Infantry wont do that well.
> 
> Kill 25%, fail leadership, whole squad falls back and is eliminated.
> 
> Remember that as soon as a unit fails its leadership and falls back, its an auto-lose!
> This includes marines! Your ATSKNF is useless!
> 
> Fearless units really have a BIG advantage here. All the benefits of fearless, with none of the drawbacks.


yup - the amount of ld checks which the horrors will be forcing every turn (one from shooting, one from the changling) means that some will get failed eventually at which point they're golden. 

In addition to this as they're fearless they'll fight on until the last ectoplasmic gobbet

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

SGMAlice said:


> Rigging the tournament are we
> Empeachment!! A vote of no confidence!! Heh
> 
> SGMAlice


If i was going to rig the tournament, i would be rigging it for the Gretchin to win. :laugh:

If your confidence in my trust with the tournament is lacking, then feel free to come and help me roll some dice.
*empties a wheelbarrow full of dice in her lap*
:laugh:


----------



## coke123

KingOfCheese said:


> If i was going to rig the tournament, i would be rigging it for the Gretchin to win. :laugh:
> 
> If your confidence in my trust with the tournament is lacking, then feel free to come and help me roll some dice.
> *empties a wheelbarrow full of dice in her lap*
> :laugh:


Postage to the UK would be a bitch...


----------



## Vaz

Lootaz. Although most likely I'll see Scaithinn win rather than mine =D.


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> If i was going to rig the tournament, i would be rigging it for the Gretchin to win. :laugh:
> 
> If your confidence in my trust with the tournament is lacking, then feel free to come and help me roll some dice.
> *empties a wheelbarrow full of dice in her lap*
> :laugh:


*Drowns in dice then surfaces spitting out several D6's*

Ah... No... Methinks not. I have enough of my own to roll nevermind yours. 

Enjoy! 

SGMAlice


----------



## The Meddler

KingOfCheese said:


> The Infantry wont do that well.
> 
> Kill 25%, fail leadership, whole squad falls back and is eliminated.
> 
> Remember that as soon as a unit fails its leadership and falls back, its an auto-lose!
> This includes marines! Your ATSKNF is useless!
> 
> Fearless units really have a BIG advantage here. All the benefits of fearless, with none of the drawbacks.


This is why I chose BA devastators instead of SM ones, the weapon options are cheaper (with BA, it costs 10 less points for a lascannon than for SM:biggrin, and I have a 1 in 6 chance of getting fearless:biggrin:... I still get red thirst don't I???

P.S. How will you allocate wounds? For instance, with my Devastator squad, will you allocate wounds first on the boltgun guys, and then on the hvy weapon guys?


----------



## Doelago

My Grey Knights are fearless, right? :laugh:


----------



## Oldenhaller

nope...scared of daemons, who'd have thought!


----------



## Cocakoala

> Sasha Nein
> 20 Termagants
> - Devourers
> 
> vs
> 
> Cocakoala
> Wraithlord
> - Starcannon
> - EML


I know nothing of Tyranid weapons. Someone tell me these dont have some kind of freaky poison rule?

And I bet in some round my wraithlord will end up picking daisies while someone pours plasma into him :laugh:

Also as I said I'm surprised I have the only Wraithlord.


----------



## D-A-C

Oh sugar plum fairy!!

I don't think pink horrors with a Strength 4, AP 4, Assault 3, weapon can hurt a Wraithlord as they are toughness 8. I didn't bother adding bolt of change.

That's correct isn't it?

If it is .... come on whoever is fighting a wraithlord.

:grin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

D-A-C said:


> Oh sugar plum fairy!!
> 
> I don't think pink horrors with a Strength 4, AP 4, Assault 3, weapon can hurt a Wraithlord as they are toughness 8. I didn't bother adding bolt of change.
> 
> That's correct isn't it?
> 
> If it is .... come on whoever is fighting a wraithlord.
> 
> :grin:


Yeah, I forgot about the wraithlord as well, and neglected to give my horrors 'bolt'. Oh well (and for the record, I do indeed play daemons, and I'm shocked to see so many).


----------



## Karnax

KingOfCheese said:


> Karnax
> 7 Immortals
> 
> vs
> 
> Dies Irae
> 6 Long Fangs
> - 5 Plasma Cannons
> - Meltagun


This is probably the worst match up I could possibly have had.:cray: Here's hoping for a lot of failed Get's hot rolls. Considering that though, I test rolled it, and 3 plasma cannons overheated, with two of the owners then dying.:biggrin: Also, it's kinda biased towards blast weapons, as you will always hit at least one model with them. Any chance of a change KoC? (I am not just sayingthis because of who I am facing(though that is part of the reason:grin.


----------



## D-A-C

mynameisgrax said:


> Yeah, I forgot about the wraithlord as well, and neglected to give my horrors 'bolt'. Oh well (and for the record, I do indeed play daemons, and I'm shocked to see so many).


Thanks for the reply. Nice to see another daemons player. Also I'm shocked as well, I really imagined i'd be the only one using them.

I don't think those 20 Termaguants can hurt that wraithlord lol. So we need someone to get rid of it, cause we sure as hell can't lol.

EDIT

Am I the only one who thinks blast templates shouldn't always hit?

Maybe roll a d6 and on a 1-3 they miss on a 4-6 they hit and then they can use KOC's system of deciding hits?


----------



## Oldenhaller

I have a bolt...however I fear that by missing out on an extra body in the horrors on horrors action I may be doomed! You can throw the fight if you like DAC? That and I hope Cheese remembers to only use it when it's needed...vs T3 horrors...not so much!

~O


----------



## D-A-C

D-A-C said:


> Thanks for the reply. Nice to see another daemons player. Also I'm shocked as well, I really imagined i'd be the only one using them.
> 
> I don't think those 20 Termaguants can hurt that wraithlord lol. So we need someone to get rid of it, cause we sure as hell can't lol.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks blast templates shouldn't always hit?
> 
> Maybe roll a d6 and on a 1-3 they miss on a 4-6 they hit and then they can use KOC's system of deciding hits?


Just a reminder of my previous point (as we are on a new page).



Oldenhaller said:


> I have a bolt...however I fear that by missing out on an extra body in the horrors on horrors action I may be doomed! You can throw the fight if you like DAC? That and I hope Cheese remembers to only use it when it's needed...vs T3 horrors...not so much!
> 
> ~O


Throw the fight to you? Not a chance. 

Tzeentch will favour me as a true follower of Chaos (crap I'm jinxing myself .. no wait tzeentch is jinxing me ... no wait ...).

Anyway I should be the statistical favourite to beat you as I have one extra guy, beacuse you payed for bolt.


----------



## Oldenhaller

yup

appart from the jinxing of course...that weights those statistical odd heavilly in my favour...

~O


----------



## Hurricane

Ugh...looks like I'm out first round this time. DAMN YOU WRAITHLORD!


----------



## Oldenhaller

tbf I would have expected something high toughness so planned appropriately...not sure why people haven't...

~O


----------



## Aramoro

Oldenhaller said:


> tbf I would have expected something high toughness so planned appropriately...not sure why people haven't...
> 
> ~O


Because you have, thus with luck of the draw I don't need to


----------



## Oldenhaller

heh...unfortunately by me doing so I've been scuppered and will be loosing to my fellow daemonic minions...

jinxing not-withstanding 

~O


----------



## Cocakoala

Aww everyone wants me dead :laugh:
Im just scared of those people who actually took plasmas and meltas, i hope some orks find them before they find me. :wink:


----------



## Scathainn

Winterous said:


> And, more to the point (and what it was about), why the hell would you take Lootas?
> THEY HAVE A 6+ SAVE!
> And their guns aren't even AP3, so their rather minimal anti-infantry firepower is worthless against Marines.
> Their 'thing' is that they're 48" range, solid anti-transport guns; you're throwing out the benefit of their range AND their Strength, just by using them in this competition; leaving you with AP4 guns that'll get 0.6 hits per model :|


Because it's a "DAKKA" competition.

I wanted to be in the spirit of the contest. :smoke:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

SGMAlice said:


> I'm up there with originality too but Pink Horrors :shok: maybe assault 3 x8 will make a difference...
> I aint holding my breath.
> 
> Good luck to us both AAAAARGH.
> 
> SGMAlice


Aye, best of luck mate.

But seriously, WTF? Why is there so many units of Horrors? I just took them because they put out a lot of dakka (and because I was expecting a lot of Conscript/guardsman blobs to panic/botch their LD tests). 

Never expected to see that many players favor the pinkies. I also expected to see some havocs. Guess I wasn't so original as I thought.
Maybe I just subconsiously took one of the better units for this contest. Next time I'll just go with something complete shite, then noone else will be copying me (or the other way around).


----------



## Vaz

Scathainn said:


> Because it's a "DAKKA" competition.
> 
> I wanted to be in the spirit of the contest. :smoke:


Because I thought someone might bring out a Wraithlord? Oh, and that I could potentially get 39 S7 Shots =).


----------



## coke123

Doelago said:


> My Grey Knights are fearless, right? :laugh:





Oldenhaller said:


> nope...scared of daemons, who'd have thought!


Grey Knights are better than fearless. Similar to their force weapon loophole, the codex explains what fearless is. Fortunately for the Knights, this means they're using the 3rd edition definition of fearless, meaning they just automatically pass morale checks and can't be pinned, but don't suffer wounds should they lose combat. :biggrin:


----------



## Desecai

Unfortunately page 44 of the rulebook under No Retreat! states that any unit that automatically passes a morale test for losing an assault for whatever reason, is subject to No Retreat! 

In addition, were that not the case, the Daemonhunters FAQ says to refer to the BRB when the terms Fearless and Infiltrate appear in the codex.


----------



## coke123

Oh really? Good to know. I could've sworn that it was only fearless that suffered No Retreat. Cheers.


----------



## Drannith

I took lootas just because I really like the idea of d3 shots... I like the person who took the bikers.


----------



## Winterous

Drannith said:


> I like the person who took the bikers.


Yeah, that's actually a really good idea.


----------



## KingOfCheese

What do people think about having a blast template miss 33% of the time?

A was actually intending to write it in the first post, but must have forgot to put it in.
It seems fair, but i don't really want to fuck things up for the people that took blasts expecting them to hit every time. Hmmm.... Bit of a dilemma....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Even with the 33% miss blast weapons still seem OP. I may be slightly biased, but my suggestion would be have the 33% miss rate plus:



> Blast weapons will count as hitting D3+2 models with a 25mm base or D3 models with a 40mm base.
> Large Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base, or D6+0 models with a 40mm base.


Feel free to use/ignore as you see fit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Even with the 33% miss blast weapons still seem OP. I may be slightly biased, but my suggestion would be have the 33% miss rate plus:
> 
> _Blast weapons will count as hitting D3+2 models with a 25mm base or D3 models with a 40mm base.
> Large Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base, or D6+0 models with a 40mm base._
> 
> Feel free to use/ignore as you see fit.


That means that it will hit a maximum of 3 models with a 40mm base (average of 2).
I find it quite easy to hit 4 or even 5 Terminators on a hit.

And large blasts hitting a max of 8 25mm models?
I have managed to hit 14 with 1 blast before.

Under the 4th ed rules, the figures above would be appropriate.
But with the 5th ed rules all it needs to do is just clip the edge of the base and it counts as a hit.

I agree that the rules i gave in the OP is a little overpowered though, as i missed out on the 33% chance to miss.
But the figures you posted are a little underpowered.
I dunno, thats just my experience from playing anyway.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

As I said feel free to ignore it if you disagree.

Just curious, how will you decide which sternguard rounds to use? Mathhammer and see which one is best for the situation?


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Just curious, how will you decide which sternguard rounds to use? Mathhammer and see which one is best for the situation?


Any units with different types of ammunition, orders, etc will all use the best possible strategies depending on the opponent they are against and the situation they are in.
If i am uncertain of which is best at the time, then i will mathhammer the results to see which will prove to be more effective.

I can assure you all that i will be using everybody's units to their maximum potential. :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

Good to hear KoC


----------



## Drannith

Can't wait to get this one started. Though I am pretty sure I will be knocked out round 1 or 2. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry for the delays.
Busy time of year, and not getting any days off work.
Might try and get the first round done tomorrow after work (or at least part of it).
Should definitely have the first round done by sunday at the latest.
Tournament should be finished on monday or tuesday.

Might have to recruit a local gamer or 2 to help out with some dice rolling. :laugh:


----------



## Cocakoala

I know you wont like the sound of it but you could actually use some models and a blast template to see how many are hit. I understand that that would probably add too much work ontop of everything else butit is a suggestion, otherwise I think go with what you have now and change it so it mises 33% of the time in the next one.


----------



## Oldenhaller

I think leaving it as is works fine - if you're saying that all 50 conscripts are within rapid fire range then I see no reason for the blast markers to be hitting lots in a unit. Either that or we could do something enitely mathematically clever and take the size of the unit, the range of thier guns and all sorts of things into account....but as it's just for shits and giggles i see no reason to.

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am going to go with the 33% miss i think, and the number of models the same as i put in the first post.

This tournament is just supposed to be fun anyway. Its not supposed to be super-competitive.
It is impossible to get a perfect representation of a blast template in a vacuum without making algorithms based on certain factors about how the players would position their models specifically etc.
And even if i did manage to work out a perfect representation, half the people will think its too generous and the other half will think its underpowered.



Its just supposed to be a fun game. 
Something where you can take fun/fluffy/strange units and watch them fight against other random units. 

If everyone starts mathhammering everything until all the games consist of Monoliths, Wraithlords, Shoota Boyz, and Horrors...... then ill retire the game. :laugh:


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> Might have to recruit a local gamer or 2 to help out with some dice rolling. :laugh:


so who ya gonna get to help ya cos thats a lot of dice rolling :search:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sausage said:


> ILL HELP!!! PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!


Ok. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

Cocakoala said:


> I know you wont like the sound of it but you could actually use some models and a blast template to see how many are hit. I understand that that would probably add too much work ontop of everything else butit is a suggestion, otherwise I think go with what you have now and change it so it mises 33% of the time in the next one.


But all these guys are in a physically impossible situation, EVERY model is exactly 12" from every enemy model.


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok. :laugh:


WTF you hack my account you a-hole :angry:


----------



## Karnax

It doesn't have to be exactly 12 inches, there is an allowance of roughly 2 inches or 3 and a bit inches depending on the size of their bases, considering you don't have to have a specific spot on the base within 12 inches, you can have any of it within 12 inches.

I agree with the 33% chace to miss for blast weapons.


----------



## Dies Irae

Or you could throw a dice like if it was normal shooting instead: For example with Devastators, on a 3+ the blast hits, on 1 or 2 it misses. On an unit with BS5, it would hit on a 2+, and on an unit with BS3, on a 4+

It makes no difference for BS4 units, who still miss 33% of the time, but it is closer to reality for BS <4 or >4...


----------



## Karnax

I agree with Dies Irae.


----------



## Vaz

Chat, Chat, blah, blah.

If there's any extroneous results from Blast Weapons (as there's already a 33% miss chance, and D6 result) then that would be spotted, and KoC is able to make a rational decision, or so I think.

Stop being so neurotic, because at the end of the day, it's only fucking rep. Jesus, if it makes you shut the hell up, I'll give it to you. All this whinging is doing my head in, honestly.


----------



## Dies Irae

Errrmmm...We are only trying to determinate how to fairly treat Blast weapons, in a way that makes everyone happy , even KoC...I don't see what's "neurotic" in this.
And by the way I think most people just play to have fun and determine the outcomes of Unit X vs Unit Y for future reference, rep is only a bonus.


----------



## Vaz

On the role of a dice? Last game, it showed how easy it was for a dice roll to change the effect of a game - such as against the Death Company, by math hammer, my Shoota Boyz would have taken them down, or that in a game, I'd have countered them in another manner.

As to being fair, it's perfectly fair as it is. How many blast and large blast weapons do we currently have? Not many? It's a minor result, and any erroneous result where 5 Space Marine Scouts with a Hellfire Bolter are putting away Mobs of 30 Orks and Wraithlords in a couple of turns, then it'll need looking at. Currently, there's been nothing to break the system in use - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Doelago

I agree with Vaz...


----------



## Dragearen

I see nothing wrong with blast weapons as are. As Vaz said, there really aren't many. Besides, if you go up against those 30 Boyz, you are NOT going to miss with that blast.

@KoC
I believe you forgot to put it in there, but my Dracon(in the Trueborn squad) had a Shardcarbine as well as Ghostplate. Thanks.


----------



## Winterous

Karnax said:


> It doesn't have to be exactly 12 inches, there is an allowance of roughly 2 inches or 3 and a bit inches depending on the size of their bases, considering you don't have to have a specific spot on the base within 12 inches, you can have any of it within 12 inches.
> 
> I agree with the 33% chace to miss for blast weapons.


"ROUND 1
*- Units are placed exactly 12" apart, and will never move.*
- Units alternate shooting phases, with Unit 1 having the first turn."

Units are placed EXACTLY 12" apart.
So yes, they do have to be exactly 12" apart.


----------



## Ultra111

Glad you commented on that Winterous, wasn't sure what he was talking about lol.

I grow impatient! :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Cocakoala said:


> I know you wont like the sound of it but you could actually use some models and a blast template to see how many are hit. I understand that that would probably add too much work ontop of everything else butit is a suggestion, otherwise I think go with what you have now and change it so it mises 33% of the time in the next one.


WAAAAAAAAAAAY too much effort.
It is stupidly time-consuming as it is. :laugh:
It is just supposed to be a fun tournament, not something thats accurate to every single little detail.



Oldenhaller said:


> I think leaving it as is works fine - if you're saying that all 50 conscripts are within rapid fire range then I see no reason for the blast markers to be hitting lots in a unit. Either that or we could do something enitely mathematically clever and take the size of the unit, the range of thier guns and all sorts of things into account....but as it's just for shits and giggles i see no reason to.
> 
> ~O


Pretty much.
The fact that 50 Conscripts can all rapid-fire makes up for the ruling for blasts.



Winterous said:


> But all these guys are in a physically impossible situation, EVERY model is exactly 12" from every enemy model.


Exactly. 
I basically HAD to make the models fight in a physically impossible situation for it to be fair and a "controlled" environment without using models as representations.
To make the tournament in an actual scenario with terrain, moving, etc, i would basically have to play an ACTUAL combat patrol game for EVERY match-up.
That would take easily 10 times the amount of time that it does now. :laugh:



Sausage said:


> WTF you hack my account you a-hole :angry:


No. I quoted your post and edited the text in the BB-Code tags. :laugh:



Karnax said:


> It doesn't have to be exactly 12 inches, there is an allowance of roughly 2 inches or 3 and a bit inches depending on the size of their bases, considering you don't have to have a specific spot on the base within 12 inches, you can have any of it within 12 inches.


No.
Its quite clear.
All models are treated as being EXACTLY 12" away from each other.
Yes, its physically impossible. But its the only "fair" way to fight it out without using physical representations.



Dies Irae said:


> Or you could throw a dice like if it was normal shooting instead: For example with Devastators, on a 3+ the blast hits, on 1 or 2 it misses. On an unit with BS5, it would hit on a 2+, and on an unit with BS3, on a 4+
> 
> It makes no difference for BS4 units, who still miss 33% of the time, but it is closer to reality for BS <4 or >4...


That isnt really an accurate method. The difference between BS5 and BS4 in a proper game is very minimal, but if it was used in this situation then the BS5 blast would miss half as often as the BS4.

The other option would be to have a +1 modifier to the number of models hit for BS5, and a -1 modifier for BS3.



Vaz said:


> Chat, Chat, blah, blah.
> 
> If there's any extroneous results from Blast Weapons (as there's already a 33% miss chance, and D6 result) then that would be spotted, and KoC is able to make a rational decision, or so I think.
> 
> Stop being so neurotic, because at the end of the day, it's only fucking rep. Jesus, if it makes you shut the hell up, I'll give it to you. All this whinging is doing my head in, honestly.


Fully agree.

It is supposed to be something thats fun, not something for people to pick apart the flaws and mathhammer everything.
If you want a competitive game with perfectly fair rules, then go play chess or something. :laugh:

If anything appears to be "broken", then i will be sure to fix it for the next game.
Monoliths were broken in game #1, and i made sure that it wouldn't happen again.
If blasts turn out to be too powerful, then they WILL get nerfed.

Have some +rep Vaz. 



Dies Irae said:


> Errrmmm...We are only trying to determinate how to fairly treat Blast weapons, in a way that makes everyone happy , even KoC...I don't see what's "neurotic" in this.
> And by the way I think most people just play to have fun and determine the outcomes of Unit X vs Unit Y for future reference, rep is only a bonus.


I think the rules as they are are fairly reasonable (with the 33% miss).
If the outcome of this tournament proves that they are a little overpowered, then ill be sure to fix the issue before i start game #5.

And this game should NOT be used for reference as whats good against what.
Its only 2 games, which is nowhere near a big enough sample to get an accurate representation. Luck has too much of a factor.
(Well technically not "luck" as i dont believe in luck, its just not a big enough sample.)



Vaz said:


> On the role of a dice? Last game, it showed how easy it was for a dice roll to change the effect of a game - such as against the Death Company, by math hammer, my Shoota Boyz would have taken them down, or that in a game, I'd have countered them in another manner.
> 
> As to being fair, it's perfectly fair as it is. How many blast and large blast weapons do we currently have? Not many? It's a minor result, and any erroneous result where 5 Space Marine Scouts with a Hellfire Bolter are putting away Mobs of 30 Orks and Wraithlords in a couple of turns, then it'll need looking at. Currently, there's been nothing to break the system in use - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Pretty much. 



Dragearen said:


> I believe you forgot to put it in there, but my Dracon(in the Trueborn squad) had a Shardcarbine as well as Ghostplate. Thanks.


He does.
Count up the number of weapons in the unit.
I included it.
Have trust in The Cheese. :wink:



Winterous said:


> "ROUND 1
> *- Units are placed exactly 12" apart, and will never move.*
> - Units alternate shooting phases, with Unit 1 having the first turn."
> 
> Units are placed EXACTLY 12" apart.
> So yes, they do have to be exactly 12" apart.


Correct. 






Hope that clears a couple of things up.


----------



## Desecai

I think the miss chance is fine on units of like 10 models or less, but exceptionally large units aren't going to be missed by a blast it's virtually impossible.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> I think the miss chance is fine on units of like 10 models or less, but exceptionally large units aren't going to be missed by a blast it's virtually impossible.


Too much detail.

Some people think they are overpowered, some think they are underpowered.

The official rules are....

*To fire a Blast weapon, roll a D6.
On a 1 or a 2, the shot misses.
On a 3-6, it hits.
Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base or D6 models with a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+4 models with a 25mm base, or D6+2 models with a 40mm base.*

That is how they will stay for game #4.
If they turn out to be overpowered or underpowered, then i will make the appropriate changes to the rules for game #5.

Now can people please stop complaining?
I appreciate the opinions and feedback, but i don't think people realize just how hard it is to get an accurate representation without using actual models.
And there is no way in hell i am going to start using models for every single fight. :laugh:
Just doing this game without using models will take me probably 40 hours to do, and its not easy finding that sort of time around xmas. I would hate to imagine how long it would take using actual models.

If it is going to cause this much confusion and mixed opinions between people then ill say no blast or flamer weapons will be allowed for future games.


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> Here are all of the entrants.
> 
> Sausage
> Carnifex
> - Stranglethorn Cannon
> - TL Devourers w Brainleech


dude didnt you get my revamp of my fex


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sausage said:


> dude didnt you get my revamp of my fex


Oh shit, sorry.
Yeah i did. Its in my other list.
Disregard the one in my earlier post. 

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech


----------



## KingOfCheese

Most of the games in the first round are done!

All the Round 1 results will be up very shortly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow! Looking forward to being nerfed by pshychic death. Unless the zoans perils themselves?


----------



## Oldenhaller

KingOfCheese said:


> Most of the games in the first round are done!
> 
> All the Round 1 results will be up very shortly.


*looks forward to the adulation of the masses*


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oldenhaller said:


> *looks forward to the adulation of the masses*


19 games done, 5 left to go.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!

-----

Scathainn
13 Lootas

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

Round 1
Lootas shoot, and do nothing.
Destroyers shoot, killing 7 Orks.
Orks shoot back, killing 3 Destroyers.
Destroyers shoot, killing 2 Orks.
Orks shoot, and do nothing.
Destroyer shoots, and kills 1 Ork.
Orks shoot, and kill the Destroyer.

Round 2
Destroyers shoot, killing 6 Orks.
Orks shoot, killing 1 Destroyer.
Destroyers shoot, killing 6 Orks.
The lone Loota shoots, killing 1 destroyer.
The Destroyer shoots, killing the last Loota.

Destroyers win.

-----

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Oldenhaller
10 Pink Horrors
- The Changling
- Bolt of Tzeentch

Round 1
D-A-C shoots, wiping out the whole unit.

Round 2
Oldenhaller shoots, killing 5 Horrors.
D-A-C fails his leadership and stands there looking confused.
Oldenhaller shoots, killing 4 Horrors and the Changling.
D-A-C shoots back, killing 1 Horror.
Oldenhaller shoot, killing the last Horror.

VERY close game, with D-A-C winning by 1 Horror.

-----

Winterous
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Tzeentch
- Changeling

vs

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

Round 1
The Horrors shoot, leaving a Heavy Bolter, a Combi-Melta, and a Bolter.
The Devs shoot back, killing 2 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot back, leaving just the Combi-Melta.
The last Dev runs away.

Round 2
The Devs shoot first, and JUST manage to kill them all.

The Changeling didn't do his job this game.
Win to the Devs.

-----

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

vs

marxalvia
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Round 1
The Horrors shoot, killing 6 Gaunts.
The Gaunts fail their leadership, and run.

Round 2
The Gaunts fail the leadership for the Changelings ability, and stand there doing nothing.
The Horrors shoot, killing 8 Gaunts.
The Gaunts fail their leadership and run.

Win goes to the Horrors.
If the Gaunts had a chance to shoot, i think it could have been VERY nasty. :laugh:

-----

Daniel Harper
10 Ratlings

vs

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

Round 1
The Ratlings shoot, killing 2 with Shardcarbines.
The Trueborn shoot, killing all the Ratlings.

Round 2
The Trueborn shoot, and wipe them out.

Win to the Trueborn.

-----

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

vs

Vaz
13 Lootas

Round 1
The Termagants shoot, killing all of the Lootas.

Round 2
The Lootas shoot, killing 3 Gaunts.
The Gaunts shoot back, killing all of the Lootas.

Win to the Gaunts.

-----

Karnax
7 Immortals

vs

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

Round 1
The Immortals shoot, killing the Meltagun and a Plasma Cannon.
The Long Fangs shoot back, killing the Immortals.

Round 2
The Long Fangs shoot, killing all of the Immortals.

Win to the Long Fangs.

-----

cool_conoly
10 Veterans
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Grenadiers
- Plasma Pistol
- Heavy Bolter
- Shotguns

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

Round 1
The Vets shoot, and manage no kills. 2 Vets die to overheat.
The Wolf Guard shoot back, killing 2 Vets.
The Vets shoot, killing 1 Wolf Guard and another Vet dying to overheat.
The Wolf Guard shoot, killing 2 Vets.
Vets fail their leadership and run.

Round 2
The Wolf Guard shoot, killing 5 Vets. 1 Wolf Guard dies from overheat.
Vets fail their leadership.

Win to the Wolf Guard.

-----

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

vs

The Meddler
8 Blood Angels Devastators
- Lascannon
- Plasma Cannon
- 2 Heavy Bolters

Round 1
The Sternguard shoot, killing all 8.

Round 2
The Devs shoot, killing 5 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot back, killing 1 Dev.
The Devs finish them off the next round.

Win to the Sternguard by 1 model.

-----

Lord Rahl
5 Chosen
- 4 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Yousei
9 Ripper Swarms
- Spinefists

Round 1
The Chosen shoot, killing 4 Rippers.
The Rippers fail their leadership and run.

Round 2
The Rippers shoot, killing nothing.
The Chosen shoot back, killing 4 Rippers.
Rippers fail their leadership and run.

Win to the Chosen.

-----

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

vs

Stephen_Newman
6 Sternguard
- 6x Combi-Plasma

Round 1
The Zoanthropes shoot, killing exactly 6 Sternguard.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, killing 1 Zoanthrope and 1 Sternguard going down to overheat.
The Zoanthropes shoot, killing the Sternguard.

Win to the Zoanthropes.

-----

Starbuck
9 Death Company
- Plasma Pistol

vs

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

Round 1
The DC shoot, killing 4 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, killing 2 DC.
The DC shoot, killing another 4 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 1 DC.
The DC shoot, killing 4 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 2 DC.
The DC shoot, killing 3 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 2 DC.
The DC shoot, killing 2 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing the last 2 DC.

Round 2
The Boyz shoot, killing 4 DC.
The DC shoot, killing 2 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 4 DC.

Win to the Boyz.

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

The Thunder of KayVann
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Sisters shoot, killing 4 Sternguard.
The Sternguard fail their leadership test and run.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, killing 6 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot back, killing 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 5 Sisters.
The Sisters fail their leadership and run.

Win to the Sisters.

-----

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Missile Launchers

Round 1
The Termies shoot, killing 9 Infantry.
The Infantry fail their leadership and run.

Round 2
The Infantry shoot, killing nothing.
The Terminators shoot back, killing 5 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot again, killing 1 Terminator.
The Terminators shoot back, killing 5 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot again, killing 1 Terminator.
The Terminators shoot, killing 2 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot, killing 1 Terminator.
The Terminators shoot, killing 2 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot, killing the Terminators.

Win goes to the Terminators.

-----

Professor Pumpkin
6 Death Company
- 5 Plasma Pistols

vs

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

Round 1
The DC shoot, and kill 4 Conscripts.
The Conscripts shoot back, killing 1 DC.
The DC shoot, killing 3 Conscripts.
The Conscripts shoot back, killing 4 DC.
The DC shoot, killing nothing.
The Conscripts shoot, killing the last DC.

Round 2
The Conscripts shoot, and kill 3 DC.
The DC shoot back, killing 3 Conscripts.
The Conscripts shoot, killing the last 3 DC.

-----

Cowlicker16
Trygon

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Trygon shoots, and kills nothing.
The Sternguard shoot, and deal 4 wounds to the Trygon.
The Trygon shoots, and kills 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot back, and kill the Trygon.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, and deal 2 wounds.
The Trygon shoots back, and kills 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Trygon.

Win to the Sternguard.

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

coke123
3 XV8 Battlesuits
- 3x Burst Cannon
- 3x Plasma Rifle
- 3x Multi-Tracker
- Team Leader w Shield Drone + Controller

Round 1
The Carnifex shoots, and takes out the Drone.
The Suits shoot back, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and takes 1 out while reducing a second to 1 wound.
The Suits shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the last 2.

Round 2
The Suits shoot, and deal 3 wounds.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 1 while reducing the other to 1 wound.
The Suits shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and finishes them off.

Win to the Carnifex.

-----

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Jack Mac
5 Dark Reapers
- Exarch w EML

Round 1
The Templars shoot, and kill all of the Reapers.

Round 2
The Reapers shoot, and kill 3 Initiates and the 4 Neophytes.
The Templars shoot, and kill 1 Reaper.
The Reapers shoot, and kill the rest of the Initiates.

Win goes to the Templars.

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Doelago
5 Grey Knights
- Justicar
- 2 Psycannons

Round 1
The Horrors shoot first, killing all but 1 Psycannon and 1 normal GK.
The GK shoot back, and do nothing.
The Horrors shoot, and kill the last 2.

Round 2
The GK shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill nothing.
The GK shoot, and kill all except for the Changeling.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 GK.
The GK shoot, and kill the Changeling.

Win to the Horrors.

-----

Drannith
13 Lootas

vs

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

Round 1
The Lootas shoot, and do nothing.
The CPE shoots, and kills 5 Lootas.
The Lootas run away.

Round 2
The CPE shoots, and kills 3 Lootas.
The Lootas shoot back, and do nothing.
The CPE shoots, and kills 2 Lootas.
The Lootas shoot, and do nothing.
The CPE shoots, and kills 2 Lootas.
The Lootas fail their leadership and run.

Win to the CPE.

-----

zas240
5 Devastators
- 4 Plasma Cannons
- Storm Bolter

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

Round 1
The Devs shoot, and annihilate all of the Trueborn.

Round 2
The Trueborn shoot, and kill all of the Devs.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Devs shoot, and kill all of the Trueborn.

Round 4
The Trueborn shoot, and kill all of the Devs.

ANOTHER REMATCH!!!

Round 5
The Devs shoot, and kill all of the Trueborn.

Round 6
The Trueborn shoot, and kill all of the Devs.

YET ANOTHER REMATCH!!!

Round 7
The Devs shoot, and kill 3 Trueborn.
The Trueborn shoot back, and kill all of the Devs.

Round 8
The Trueborn shoot, and kill the Devs.


FINALLY!!!!
A win to the Trueborn :laugh:

-----

Sasha Nein
20 Termagants
- Devourers

vs

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

Round 1
The Wraithlord cries in tears of laughter.

Round 2
The Wraithlord is rolling around on the ground, laughing so hard that he is having trouble breathing. :laugh:

Win to the Wraithlord.

-----

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

vs

Zodd
30 Gretchin + 3 Runtherd

Round 1
The Guardians shoot, and kill 15 Grots.
The Grots shoot back, and kill 2 Guardians.
The Guardians shoot, and kill 13 Grots.
The Grots fail their leadership, and run.

Round 2
The Grots shoot, and kill 6 Guardians.
The Guardians shoot back, and kill 13 Grots.
The Grots shoot, and kill 1 Guardian.
The Guardians shoot back, and kill all the Grots.

Win to the Guardians.

-----

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

Round 1
The Warbikes fail their leadership test for the Changelings ability, and sit there doing nothing.
The Horrors shoots back, and do nothing.
The Warbikes shoot, and take down only 1 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
The Warbikes shoot, and kill 1 Horror.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot, and kill 2 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
The Warbikes shoot back, killing 7 Horrors!

Round 2
The Horrors shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot back, and kill 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
The Warbikes shoot, and kill 4 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill nothing.
The Warbikes shoot, and kill the last 4 Horrors.

Win to the Warbikes.

Interestingly enough, the Horrors had some VERY lucky armour saves, and would have been killed a lot earlier if it wasn't for the little bit of luck.
Along with the Wraithlord, i think these Warbikes might be the Horrors kryptonite.
-----




Let me know if i made any mistakes in the battlereps.
I haven't had a chance to proof-read it yet.
Thought i would get it up on the forum asap for you all first.


----------



## comrade

50 conscripts.... that alot of conscripts.


----------



## The Meddler

I hate sternguard...


----------



## Karnax

Why can I not get past the first round!!??:ireful2: This is an epic tournament, I'd give you some rep, but I need to spread it out first. Keep up the good work.:good:


----------



## Oldenhaller

wow....I got owned in that first round!!...many many many failed inv saves!

glad it was close in the end tho. Wraithlord and bikes are looking good...up until they his some devs!

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

A lot of the different units are going to be a matter of rock-paper-scissors.

The glass hammers have been interesting too.
Having 2 glass hammers against each other was interesting, with the Trueborn and the Devs needing 8 rounds to decide a winner!


I think this game is proving to be a truely epic tournament.
Game 1 was 16 people?
Game 2 was 32 people?
Game 3 was 36 people?
Game 4 is 48 people.
Imagine if we can get 64 for game 5!


----------



## Doelago

Damnation! How the hell did that happen? *This is HERESY!*


----------



## Oldenhaller

glass cannons are an interesting one - does one go for the staying power to win between rounds - as seen with that one it was down to one round of bad rolling which swung it!

fingers crossed for 64....can we get some spoilers as to the next round's theme...?

~O


----------



## Doelago

Oldenhaller said:


> fingers crossed for 64....can we get some spoilers as to the next round's theme...?
> 
> ~O


HQ choices only? That would be cool...


----------



## Desecai

*the adulation of the masses resounds*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm praying to get one of the small elite units.


----------



## Ultra111

:shok: Surprised I won there, hard luck Winterous


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Lord Rahl
> 5 Chosen
> - 4 Plasmaguns
> - Meltagun
> - Icon of Tzeentch
> 
> vs
> 
> Yousei
> 9 Ripper Swarms
> - Spinefists
> 
> Round 1
> The Chosen shoot, killing 4 Rippers.
> The Rippers fail their leadership and run.
> 
> Round 2
> The Rippers shoot, killing nothing.
> The Chosen shoot back, killing 4 Rippers.
> Rippers fail their leadership and run.
> 
> Win to the Chosen.
> 
> -----
> 
> Jernmajoren
> 3 Zoanthropes
> 
> vs
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> 6 Sternguard
> - 6x Combi-Plasma
> 
> Round 1
> The Zoanthropes shoot, killing exactly 6 Sternguard.
> 
> Round 2
> The Sternguard shoot, killing 1 Zoanthrope and 1 Sternguard going down to overheat.
> The Zoanthropes shoot, killing the Sternguard.
> 
> Win to the Zoanthropes.


These two were done wrong.

Rippers are Fearless, for a start, even though they still would have lost.
And the Sternguard should not have fired their Plasmas, since they have no benefit over simple Hellfire rounds in that situation.

Also FUCKING DEVASTATOR SQUAD xD


----------



## Oldenhaller

pesky masses...they're so fickle!


----------



## coke123

Damn... That'll teach me to take Tau in a shooting competition...


----------



## Karnax

KingOfCheese said:


> Imagine if we can get 64 for game 5!


*:shok:64!!!* :shok:Will you have _arms _left after that??!!:shok:


----------



## Khorothis

Looks like the Chaos Gods rewarded my faith.  If not for that failed Ld my Termies would have lost, just like in round 2.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> These two were done wrong.
> 
> Rippers are Fearless, for a start, even though they still would have lost.
> And the Sternguard should not have fired their Plasmas, since they have no benefit over simple Hellfire rounds in that situation.
> 
> Also FUCKING DEVASTATOR SQUAD xD


Ah ok, cheers for pointing that out. 

The Rippers would have made no difference, as they were getting slaughtered anyway.

And the Sternguard literally made zero difference. The Zoans scored 9 wounds on the Sternguard, so the fact they lost a model to overheat was irrelevant. 

Ill keep that in mind for the future though. Cheers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Karnax said:


> *:shok:64!!!* :shok:Will you have _arms _left after that??!!:shok:


Almost tempting to write a script actually, where i can roll the dice on the computer. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

coke123 said:


> Damn... That'll teach me to take Tau in a shooting competition...


Not that they can do anything else :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> Damn... That'll teach me to take Tau in a shooting competition...


Unlucky in the match-up.
Had you have taken Missile Pods and Plasma Rifles, i think you would have been able to take down the Carnifex.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 2 Players


Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

Lord Rahl
5 Chosen
- 4 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- Icon of Tzeentch

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes


----------



## Drannith

Man I guess I am just luckier when rolling with my Lootas then Cheese is. Thought I would at least get through a round with them. Should of taken my first choice of a Tau stealth team...

Just to make sure you did roll a D3 with the lootas to determine how many shots they all got each round, if you did you didn't mention how many shots probably flew over their heads lol


----------



## coke123

KingOfCheese said:


> Unlucky in the match-up.
> Had you have taken Missile Pods and Plasma Rifles, i think you would have been able to take down the Carnifex.


Yeah, but then I would have been mauled by infantry blobs. Hence the burst cannons. Oh, well, time to start thinking about the next game... Assuming you''l do one?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Drannith said:


> Man I guess I am just luckier when rolling with my Lootas then Cheese is. Thought I would at least get through a round with them. Should of taken my first choice of a Tau stealth team...
> 
> Just to make sure you did roll a D3 with the lootas to determine how many shots they all got each round, if you did you didn't mention how many shots probably flew over their heads lol


Well, being an Ork player myself, i am fairly sure i know how to use them correctly. :laugh:
And yeah, every time i used Lootas they rolled a 1 or 2. I think once i rolled a 4, and so they had 2 shots each.
Some unlucky rolls.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, so i put the teams into a random number generator and it spat out the following pairings for round 2. 



ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!

-----

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

vs

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

-----

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

vs

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

-----

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

vs

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

-----

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

vs

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

-----

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

-----

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

vs

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

Lord Rahl
5 Chosen
- 4 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- Icon of Tzeentch

-----

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

-----

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

-----

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

vs

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

-----







Wraithlord looks like he might have a hard time against the Sternguard.
Warbikes vs Conscripts? Interesting....
Trueborn vs Trueborn i can imagine will just be infinite rounds of blowing each other off the table. :laugh:
Horrors and Termagants will be close. The Changeling will either make it or break it for them.
Carnifex vs Horrors? Toughness might be a problem.
Boyz vs Destroyers? Quantity or quality?

Will be interesting to see what happens in this round.
Lots of close and interesting pairings!


----------



## Ultra111

I have no idea how good Guardians are


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> I have no idea how good Guardians are


Think Guardsmen with S4 Lasguns.


----------



## Yousei

KingOfCheese said:


> Ah ok, cheers for pointing that out.
> 
> The Rippers would have made no difference, as they were getting slaughtered anyway.
> 
> And the Sternguard literally made zero difference. The Zoans scored 9 wounds on the Sternguard, so the fact they lost a model to overheat was irrelevant.
> 
> Ill keep that in mind for the future though. Cheers.


Yea, flagged that too - ah well, the comedy element was satisfied if nothing else 
There was always the chance of epicness either way...


----------



## Oldenhaller

Looks like some interesting pairings...although I think the conscripts are done for. I was thinking too - now that I'm out would you like a hand with the rolling...?

~O


----------



## Zodd

The Grots showed of their marksmanship and bravery, just a shame those " pointy ears " cheated and returned fire :grin: 

A lot of exciting battles, looking forward to next round.




Doelago said:


> HQ choices only? That would be cool...


HQ choices and only CC ? Über cool !

Or named characters; Da Red Gobbo vers. Mephy.


----------



## Drannith

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, being an Ork player myself, i am fairly sure i know how to use them correctly. :laugh:
> And yeah, every time i used Lootas they rolled a 1 or 2. I think once i rolled a 4, and so they had 2 shots each.
> Some unlucky rolls.


Those are some very unlucky rolls... at least Orks still have 2 units in the running right now hope to see at least one of them in the finals but that might be wishful thinking :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111

I'm hoping as the grotz managed to kill 7 guardians, I'm hopinh my devs will stand a chance.


----------



## Oibade

Ultra111 said:


> I'm hoping as the grotz managed to kill 7 guardians, I'm hopinh my devs will stand a chance.


Duh!

We shall see soon... :grin:


----------



## aboytervigon

I knew I wouldn't win for one reason forgot to get a Commissar to stop them running.


----------



## the Autarch

uh oh pink horrors meh still better than the wraithlord


----------



## mynameisgrax

Interesting results. I'm surprised none of the Lootas made it (dang Orky leadership did them in).

Carnifex! *Gulp*


----------



## Winterous

Drannith said:


> Should of taken my first choice of a Tau stealth team...


Why on earth would you do that?
Only a little cheaper than your Battlesuits with their weapons, and a helluva lot less tough.
Stealth Suits are only good when they shoot at 18", jump back, and then take advantage of their Sealth Fields.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!
> SGMAlice
> 8 Ork Warbikes
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - The Changling
> 
> Round 1
> The Warbikes fail their leadership test for the Changelings ability, and sit there doing nothing.
> The Horrors shoots back, and do nothing.
> The Warbikes shoot, and take down only 1 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
> The Warbikes shoot, and kill 1 Horror.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
> The Warbikes shoot, and kill 2 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
> The Warbikes shoot back, killing 7 Horrors!
> 
> Round 2
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
> The Warbikes shoot back, and kill 3 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 Warbike.
> The Warbikes shoot, and kill 4 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill nothing.
> The Warbikes shoot, and kill the last 4 Horrors.
> 
> Win to the Warbikes.







Sums it up nicely. Not that I expected to go to round 2 anyway. But still...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No surprise being raped by the zoanthropes. At least they went down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Khorothis

So I get the Zoanthropes? Interesting, I'm looking forward to the judgement of the Gods. 

But the most interesting one will be the Warbikes vs. Conscripts.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Yes, my conscripts can take them when they shoot first, but when the bikers do, theyll probly fail the leadership test after getting shot a ton and run away. Then again they would have to kill 13 conscripts the first round which probably (hopefully) wont happen.

Either way, lots of people die and I am happy.


----------



## Kinglopey

King of Cheese said:


> Kinglopey
> 16 Sisters
> - Vet w Book of St Lucius
> 
> vs
> 
> The Thunder of KayVann
> 8 Sternguard
> 
> Round 1
> The Sisters shoot, killing 4 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard fail their leadership test and run.
> 
> Round 2
> The Sternguard shoot, killing 6 Sisters.
> The Sisters shoot back, killing 2 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard shoot, killing 5 Sisters.
> The Sisters fail their leadership and run.
> 
> Win to the Sisters.


::Blinks::

I Won? :laugh:


----------



## Shadowfane

Ooooookay.... so let me get this straight.... I take a parasite engine, with exactly ONE ranged weapon that it can use (the other being a flame template) just for kicks and giggles.... and I blow away a squad of lootas and get to round two? Thats..... not what was supposed to have happened.....
Ah well, at least the devastators should kill me fairly quickly


----------



## Evil beaver2

Not sure exactly what a parasite engine is myself, Im gonna assume its one of the new dark eldar beasties though.


----------



## D-A-C

KingOfCheese said:


> -----
> 
> D-A-C
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> vs
> 
> Oldenhaller
> 10 Pink Horrors
> - The Changling
> - Bolt of Tzeentch
> 
> Round 1
> D-A-C shoots, wiping out the whole unit.
> 
> Round 2
> Oldenhaller shoots, killing 5 Horrors.
> D-A-C fails his leadership and stands there looking confused.
> Oldenhaller shoots, killing 4 Horrors and the Changling.
> D-A-C shoots back, killing 1 Horror.
> Oldenhaller shoot, killing the last Horror.
> 
> VERY close game, with D-A-C winning by 1 Horror.


What a difference my one extra horror made eh?

I love how my guys got confused lol.

Also, I can't believe how awesome my first round shooting was!!!

Tzeentch obviously planned for my success!!!



KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!
> 
> -----
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
> - 4 Combi-Plasma
> - 3 Storm Shields
> 
> vs
> 
> D-A-C
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> -----


This should be an interesting match-up.

Basically it is Elite Armour and shots vs pure volume of shots.

I like my chances (although they aren't a given). My having no 'special' shots negates your good Inv and Armour through, as I said, the sheer amount of them.

Also because I have an Inv save hopefully I'll stop a few of those Plasmas (and a couple of overheats would be nice too).

I'm looking forward to seeing these next series of match-ups.

Although of course, Tzeentch as pre-ordained all the results beforehand.

All hail the Lord of Change and Master of All Fates .... Tzeentch!!!!!


----------



## Cocakoala

I know sternguard get special ammo but what is the general gist of the ones they will be using vs my Wraithlord? I want to know my chances in this one.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

They will, with all likelyhood, wound on a 2+ vs. your wraithlord. So good luck with that one...


----------



## SGMAlice

I won.... :shok:
Heh! Epic XD Good fight AAARRRGGH 

50.... Conscripts..... ...... ...... ACK! Well it was nice while it lasted.
Maybe their BS3 vs my 4+Sv will help.

SGMAlice


----------



## Dawnstar

Thank the Emperor for Hellfire Rounds :laugh:

Wounding on 2+


----------



## Cocakoala

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> They will, with all likelyhood, wound on a 2+ vs. your wraithlord. So good luck with that one...


Oh poo.....


----------



## Kinglopey

I'm just putting in a Recap post for those of you that are getting in late and may be interested is seeing some of the old games.

I dug through the threads and got the battles. Let me know if you have any problems with the links.

I'm glad I could get in this round...

KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)

Round 1 - Results


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)

Round 1
- 1st Half 
- 2nd Half


Round 2

Round 3


Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2


Round 1

- Part 1
- Part 2
- Part 3

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE (Game 1)

Round 1
- Part 1 
- Part 2


Round 2

Round 3

Round 4 - Final

*Winner:
StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points*


----------



## Winterous

SGMAlice said:


> I won.... :shok:
> Heh! Epic XD Good fight AAARRRGGH
> 
> 50.... Conscripts..... ...... ...... ACK! Well it was nice while it lasted.
> Maybe their BS3 vs my 4+Sv will help.
> 
> SGMAlice


They're BS2 actually, untrained little buggers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Cheers for doing the links King Lopey.


----------



## Scathainn

Well.

Fuck.


----------



## SGMAlice

Winterous said:


> They're BS2 actually, untrained little buggers.


Oh. Heh! Even better. 

Thanks Winterous  Its been a while since i read the Codex.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111

Round 2 reults ready soon?

I tried to rep you for this game KoC but I have to spread red round first :/ lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

Seems lots of people are trying to +rep me, but cant.
I have been getting PM's from people saying the same thing too.
(Unless Jez has disabled my rep? :laugh

People need to hand out rep to people more often.
I hand out rep as often as a blonde hands out blow jobs. :laugh:


Results for round 2 should be up either today or tomorrow.
Results for all 5 rounds should be up before monday.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I tend to only give rep to things I find either really funny or that deserve it for being so sensible. I also tend to give it out in threads I have started when asking for help.

Sounds awesome for those still in to see how they are doing although I could not give a shit having already been knocked out.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry for the delays people, Christmas was a little more flat-out than expected (and no, i didnt get a cover-save  ).

On the upside, the Round 2 results should be up soon. 
Results for Rounds 3+ will be up within the next 24 hours.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 RESULTS!!!

-----

Jernmajoren
3 Zoanthropes

vs

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

Round 1
The Zoanthropes shoot, killing 1 of the Combi-Plasma Termies.
The Termies shoot, taking a wound off a Zoanthrope.
The Zoanthropes shoot, killing a normal Termie and a Combi-Plasma Termie.
The Termies shoot, killing nothing.
The Zoanthropes shoot, killing nothing.
The Termies shoot, killing a Zoanthrope and dealing a wound to another one.
The Zoanthropes shoot, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, killing a second Zoanthrope.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, dealing a wound to the last Zoanthrope.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, and finally manages to kill a Terminator.
The last Terminator shoots, doing nothing.
The Zoanthrope shoots, doing nothing.
The Terminator shoots, killing the Zoanthrope.

Round 2
The Termies shoot, and kill a Zoanthrope while taking a wound of a second one, but a Termie goes down to overheat.
The Zoanthropes shoot back, doing nothing.
The Termies shoot, killing the last 2 Zoanthropes.

The Zoanthropes had some VERY bad rolls to hit, consistently rolling ones and twos.

Win to the Termies.

-----

Cocakoala
Wraithlord
- Starcannon
- EML

vs

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Wraithlord shoots, and kills 3 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and the Wraithlord passes all his saves!
The Wraithlord shoots, and kills another 3 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and do nothing.
The Wraithlord shoots, and finishes off the last 2.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.

REPLAY!!!

Round 3
The Wraithlord shoots, and only kills 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.

Round 4
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.

Anyone with a max strength of 4 can sleep easy now, no more T8. :laugh:
Win goes to the Sternguard.

-----

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 4 Combi-Plasma
- 3 Storm Shields

vs

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Round 1
The WG shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The WG shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 WG.
The WG shoot, killing 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, doing nothing.
The WG shoot, and leave just the Changeling standing.
The Changeling shoots, doing nothing.
The WG shoot, killing the Changeling.

Round 2
The Horrors shoot, killing all 4 WG.

Win to the Horrors.

-----

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

vs

Evil beaver2
50 Conscripts

Round 1
The Warbikes shoot, and manage to kill 13 Conscripts!
The Conscripts fail their leadership, and run.

Round 2
The Conscripts shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot back, and kill 4 Conscripts.
The Conscripts shoot, and kill the rest of the Warbikes.

Win to the Warbikes.

-----

Desecai
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

Ok, seriously, this is absolutely rediculous. :laugh:
Whoever shoots is just turning the other unit into mush lol.
No kidding, i played out 12 rounds, and every single time it was whoever shoots wins.
I dont really have the time to play out 100+ rounds to find a winner, so i am just going to flip a coin instead. :laugh:

Winner of the coinflip goes to Dragearen.

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

the Autarch
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Round 1
The Horrors shoot, killing 9 Gaunts.
The Guants manage to JUST past their leadership and not run away, but they fail their Changeling test and stand there doing nothing.
The Horrors shoot, and kill the remaining Gaunts.

Round 2
The Gaunts fail their Changeling test.
The Horrors shoot, and kill 8 Gaunts.
The Gaunts fail their leadership, and run away.

Win to the Horrors.

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

mynameisgrax
11 Pink Horrors
- The Changling

Round 1
The Carnifex shoots, and manages to kill 6 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 1 Horror.
The Horrors shoot, and deal 1 wound to the Carnifex.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the rest of the Horrors.

Round 2
The Horrors shoot, and take 2 wounds off the Carnifex.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 2 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 5 Horrors plus the Changeling.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the last of the Horrors.

The Carnifex had some very lucky leadership tests against the Changelings ability.
Win to the Carnifex.

-----

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

vs

Oibade
18 Guardians
- Warlock w Conceal
- Scatter Laser

Round 1
The Devs shoot, killing 10 Guardians.
The Guardians shoot, killing nothing.
The Devs shoot, killing the remaining Guardians.

Round 2
The Guardians shoot, and leave just a Bolter and a Heavy Bolter standing.
The Devs shoot back, killing 3 Guardians.
The Guardians finish off the Devs in the next round.

Win to the Devs.

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

Lord Rahl
5 Chosen
- 4 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- Icon of Tzeentch

Round 1
The Sisters shoot, and just the Icon bearer with his Plasmagun is left standing.
The Plasma shoots, and does nothing.
The Sisters shoot, and kill the last Chosen.

Round 2
The Chosen shoot, and kill 7 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot back, and kill the Meltagun and a Plasmagun.
The Chosen shoot back, and kill another 4 Sisters.
The Sisters fail their leadership test, and run.

Win to the Sisters.

-----

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
4 Destroyers

Round 1
The Boyz shoot, and kill all 4 Destroyers.

Round 2
The Destroyers shoot, and kill 7 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, and kill all 4 Destroyers.

Win to the Boyz.

-----

Hokage039
8 Initiates
4 Neophytes
- Meltagun
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Templars shoot, and kill 5 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill 4 Templars.
The Templars finish off the Sternguard in the next turn.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, and kill everything except for the Plasma Cannon.
The Plasma Cannon shoots, and overheats, and fails his save.

Win to the Sternguard.

-----

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

vs

Shadowfane
Chronos Parasite Engine
- Spirit Vortex

Round 1
The Long Fangs shoot, and only manage to take 1 wound off the CPE.
The CPE shoots, and kills 3 Plasma Cannons and the Meltagun.
The LF fail their leadership and run.

Round 2
The CPE shoots, and does nothing.
The LF shoot, and take 2 wounds off the CPE.
The CPE shoots, and does nothing.
The LF shoot, and kill the CPE.

Win to the Long Fangs.

-----


----------



## KingOfCheese

The following are the players left, and will be competing in Round 3.

Ill randomly allocate who plays who and post up the pairings soon.

-----


Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma


Dawnstar
8 Sternguard


D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling


SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes


Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour


Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling


Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech


Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta


Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius


theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas


Wusword77
8 Sternguard


Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun


-----


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 PAIRINGS!!!

-----

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

-----

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

-----

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

vs

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

-----

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

vs

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

-----

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

vs

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

-----



Who do you think will win these games?


----------



## Ultra111

Yay I won 

But I think I'm done for now


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Hokage039
> 8 Initiates
> 4 Neophytes
> - Meltagun
> - Plasma Cannon
> 
> vs
> 
> Wusword77
> 8 Sternguard
> 
> Round 1
> The Templars shoot, and kill 5 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard shoot, and kill 4 Templars.
> The Templars finish off the Sternguard in the next turn.
> 
> Round 2
> The Sternguard shoot, and kill everything except for the Plasma Cannon.
> The Plasma Cannon shoots, and overheats, and fails his save.
> 
> Win to the Sternguard.


This is easily the most beautiful turnout I've seen so far *wipes tear*


----------



## SGMAlice

Mine could not have turned out more perfectly XD

Sternguard this time eh, heres hoping it goes as well as the last two 

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous

SGMAlice said:


> Mine could not have turned out more perfectly XD
> 
> Sternguard this time eh, heres hoping it goes as well as the last two
> 
> SGMAlice


They just keep gobbling them up :laugh:


----------



## Cocakoala

Aww, well at least I did better then expected in that round. If only I had managed a single kill in the second round.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

I have been hated by the luck gods it seems. 50?! 50! 6 V 50 didn't give me much hope, but alas, I shall return in the next game with a new squad! "Returns to his evil labatory to plot."


----------



## Evil beaver2

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 RESULTS!!!
> 
> SGMAlice
> 8 Ork Warbikes
> 
> vs
> 
> Evil beaver2
> 50 Conscripts
> 
> Round 1
> The Warbikes shoot, and manage to kill 13 Conscripts!
> The Conscripts fail their leadership, and run.
> 
> Round 2
> The Conscripts shoot, and kill 3 Warbikes.
> The Warbikes shoot back, and kill 4 Conscripts.
> The Conscripts shoot, and kill the rest of the Warbikes.
> 
> Win to the Warbikes.


One fucking armor save short of a win!!!!!!


----------



## Desecai

I lost to a coin...damn you evil change!


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 RESULTS!!!
> 
> Cocakoala
> Wraithlord
> - Starcannon
> - EML
> 
> vs
> 
> Dawnstar
> 8 Sternguard
> 
> Round 1
> The Wraithlord shoots, and kills 3 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard shoot, and the Wraithlord passes all his saves!
> The Wraithlord shoots, and kills another 3 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard shoot, and do nothing.
> The Wraithlord shoots, and finishes off the last 2.
> 
> Round 2
> The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.
> 
> REPLAY!!!
> 
> Round 3
> The Wraithlord shoots, and only kills 1 Sternguard.
> The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.
> 
> Round 4
> The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Wraithlord.
> 
> Anyone with a max strength of 4 can sleep easy now, no more T8. :laugh:
> Win goes to the Sternguard.


I..... I WON???? :shok:

Terminators ae? Hmmmm hoping volume of shots will become my friend in this one :wink:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
> - 4 Combi-Plasma
> - 3 Storm Shields
> 
> vs
> 
> D-A-C
> 11 Pink Horrors
> - Changeling
> 
> Round 1
> The WG shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
> The WG shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, and kill 1 WG.
> The WG shoot, killing 3 Horrors.
> The Horrors shoot, doing nothing.
> The WG shoot, and leave just the Changeling standing.
> The Changeling shoots, doing nothing.
> The WG shoot, killing the Changeling.
> 
> Round 2
> The Horrors shoot, killing all 4 WG.
> 
> Win to the Horrors.


Cursed law of large numbers. Ah well it was fun while it lasted, my money is on the ork bikers to win.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 RESULTS!!!

-----

D-A-C
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

Round 1
The Horrors shoot, taking 1 wound off the Carnifex.
The Carnifex shoots back, killing 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, doing nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the Changeling and 2 Horrors.
(scored 8 wounds, and had to allocate 1 on the Changeling)
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 4 more Horrors.
The last Horror shoots, and does nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the last Horror.

Round 2
The Carnifex rolls snake-eyes for his Changeling test lol.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 4 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 2 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and take a wound off the Carnifex.
The Carnifex again passes his test, shoots, and kills 1 Horror.
The Horrors shoot, and do nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and leaves 1 Horror standing.
The Horror shoots, and does nothing.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills the last Horror.

Win to the Carnifex, again with some stupidly lucky leadership tests.


-----

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

vs

Dragearen
10 Kabalite Trueborn
- 4 Shredders
- 2 Splinter Cannons
- 4 Shardcarbines
- Dracon w Ghostplate Armour

Round 1
The Devs shoot, and kill all of the Trueborn.

Round 2
The Trueborn shoot, and kill all of the Devs.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Devs shoot, and kill all of the Trueborn.

Round 4
The Trueborn shoot, and leave 1 Plasma Cannon standing.
The Dev shoots, and kills 3 Trueborn.
The Trueborn shoot, and kill the Dev.

Win to the Devs.


-----

Dies Irae
6 Long Fangs
- 5 Plasma Cannons
- Meltagun

vs

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Round 1
The LF shoot, and kill 4 Horrors. One LF goes down to overheat.
The Horrors shoot, killing 2 Plasma Cannons.
The LF shoot, killing 2 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, leaving 1 Plasma standing.
The LF shoots, leaving just 1 Horror standing.
The Horror shoots, and kills the LF.

Round 2
The Horrors shoot, killing 3 Plasma.
The LF fail their leadership, and run.

Win to the Horrors.

-----

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

vs

theoldnagg
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Shootas

Round 1
The Sisters shoot, killing 11 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 2 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing 8 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 3 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing 8 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, doing nothing.
The Sisters finish them off in the next round of shooting.

Round 2
The Orks shoot, killing 3 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing 12 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 2 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing 7 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot, killing 1 Sister.
The Sisters shoot, killing 7 Boyz.
The Boyz fail their leadership and run.

Win to the Sisters.

-----

Khorothis
5 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Tzeentch
- 3x Combi-Plasma

vs

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Termies shoot, and kill 3 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill 1 Termie.
The Termies shoot, and kill 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Icon bearer.
The Termies shoot, and do nothing.
The Sternguard shoot, and leave just 1 Termie standing.
The Termie shoots, and does nothing.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill the Termie.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, and kill one of the Combi-Plasma Termies.
The Termies shoot, and kill 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kill 2 more Termies.
The Termies shoot, and kill 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing the last 2 Termies.

Win to the Sternguard.



-----

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

vs

SGMAlice
8 Ork Warbikes

Round 1
The Sternguard shoot, killing 5 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot, killing 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 2 Warbikes.
The last Warbike shoots, killing 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing the last Warbike.

Round 2
The Warbikes shoot, killing 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 2 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot, killing 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 1 Warbike.
The Warbikes shoot, killing 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 2 Warbikes.
The Warbikes shoot, killing 1 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoots, killing 1 Warbike.
The Warbike shoots, killing the last Sternguard.

Win to the Sternguard.

-----


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 PAIRINGS!!!

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

-----

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

vs

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

-----




The winners of this round will be in to the grand final! The Triangulation of Dakka!


----------



## Ultra111

I've basically got the same unit as the first round :laugh: Good luck Aramoro


----------



## Winterous

Ooh that Carnifex V Sternguard one will be close.
He'll nuke them with Plasma, and the Devourers ensure they're likely to run away.... But they could very easily kill him in one volley of shooting.


----------



## Wusword77

Winterous said:


> Ooh that Carnifex V Sternguard one will be close.
> He'll nuke them with Plasma, and the Devourers ensure they're likely to run away.... But they could very easily kill him in one volley of shooting.


Yeah I'm not sure I'll pull through that one.


----------



## Orochi

3 Chaos Terminators with Reaper Auto cannon.

115 points.


----------



## Ultra111

Orochi said:


> 3 Chaos Terminators with Reaper Auto cannon.
> 
> 115 points.


...What? :/


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 RESULTS!!!

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Ultra111
6 Devastators
- 2 Plasma Cannons
- 2 Heavy Bolters
- Combi-Melta

Round 1
The Horrors shoot, and the Combi-Melta and a Heavy Bolter survive.
The Devs shoot, and do nothing.
The Horrors shoot, and kill the last 2.

Round 2
The Devs shoot, and kill 3 Horrors.
The Horrors shoot, and kill nothing.
The Devs shoot, and leave only the Changeling standing.
The Changeling shoots, killing 1 Dev.
The Devs shoot, and kill the Changeling.

Win to the Horrors.

-----

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

Wusword77
8 Sternguard

Round 1
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 6 Sternguard.
The Sternguard fail their leadership and run.

Round 2
The Sternguard shoot, and take 2 wounds off the Carnifex.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 2 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and take 1 wound off the Carnifex.
The Carnifex shoots, and kills 3 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, and kills the Carnifex.

Win to the Carnifex.

-----

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard

vs

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

Round 1
The Sternguard shoot, and kill 12 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, and kill 3 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing the last 4 Sisters.

Round 2
The Sisters shoot, killing 5 Sternguard.
The Sternguard shoot, killing 4 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing the last of the Sternguard.

Win to the Sisters.


-----




Congratulations to the final 3!

The Triangulation of Dakka will be between the following...


Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius


----------



## Ultra111

Oh well, I wasn't expecting to make it this far so I'm happy


----------



## KingOfCheese

TRIANGULATION OF DAKKA!!!

-----

Aramoro
11 Pink Horrors
- Changeling

vs

Sausage
Carnifex
- Bio-Plasma
- TL Devourers w Brainleech

vs

Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius

-----

All shooting is simultaneus.


Round 1

Horrors > Carnifex
Carnifex > Sisters
Sisters > Horrors

Turn 1
The Horrors shoot the Carnifex, dealing 1 wound to it.
The Carnifex shoots the Sisters, killing 1 Sister.
The Sisters shoot the Horrors, killing all of them.

Turn 2
The Carnifex shoots, killing 7 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing the Carnifex.





Round 2

Horrors > Sisters
Sisters > Carnifex
Carnifex > Horrors

Turn 1
The Horrors shoot at the Sisters, and kill 6 of them.
The Sisters shoot at the Carnifex, killing it.
The Carnifex shoots at the Horrors, killing 2.

Turn 2
The Horrors shoot at the Sisters, killing 4 of them.
The Sisters shoot at the Horrors, killing 3 of them.

Turn 3
6 Sisters vs 6 Horrors
The Horrors shoot, killing 2 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing 1 Horror.

Turn 4
The Horrors shoot, killing 2 Sisters.
The Sisters shoot, killing nothing.

Turn 5
The Horrors shoot, killing a Sister.
The Sister shoots, killing a Horror.

Turn 6
The Horrors shoot, killing the last Sister.
The Sister shoots, killing a Horror.

-----


Round 1
1st Place - Sisters
2nd Place - Carnifex
3rd Place - Horrors

Round 2
1st place - Horrors
2nd Place - Sisters
3rd Place - Carnifex


OVERALL....

3rd Place goes to Sausage with his Carnifex.
2nd Place goes to Aramoro with his Horrors.
1st Place goes to Kinglopey with his Sisters!

Congrats to all.


----------



## KingOfCheese

All the +rep has now been handed out.


I have 2 ideas for the next game. Tell me what you like the sound of best.


*Walker Battle*
Walkers only.
1 round of shooting followed by CC.
200 points to spend.
Can have any number of walkers, as long as they are under 200 points in total.

*Epic Fail*
The idea is to LOSE. The losing unit progresses to the next round.
Infantry only.
1 round of shooting, followed by CC.
Must spend AT LEAST 200 points.

Cast your vote in this thread between the *Walker Battle* and *Epic Fail*, and that will become the theme for game #5.


----------



## Ultra111

Walker makes more sense, but the fail one sounds fun, so I vote for epic fail  

Well done to kinglopey; you get to join the winners circle


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Walker battle.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Everyone join game #5
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=829596#post829596


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> 3rd Place goes to Sausage with his Carnifex.
> 2nd Place goes to Aramoro with his Horrors.
> 1st Place goes to Kinglopey with his Sisters!
> 
> Congrats to all.


HOLY SHIT!!!!! i go away and come back to this thats awsome, give it up for the fex.:yahoo:


----------



## Hokage039

GG all how what the hell are the sisters O_O 16 of them killed everything. Oh well surprised my templar made it as far as they did espeically since they weren't designed to shoot. :victory:


----------



## SGMAlice

Good game people. I advanced further than expected if i'm honest.
I'm happy with that result 

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorothis

I... I won two games and lost to Sternguard only? Thats awesome! =D Lets see what the next game is then...


----------



## Kinglopey

Wow... I can Honestly say that I'm completly shocked that I won... Lets see how I do in the Game 5!


----------



## Cocakoala

Congrats Kinglopey. And well done to all, especially Cheese. I hope to see you all next game.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Cool, I've been out for a while, and I'm glad the unit I chose took 2nd place (granted, it would've been nicer if I was the person using it, but I'll take what I can get ^_^)

Congrats to all!


----------

